# MacGregor 26 vs. ?



## TSOJOURNER

I have just made the decision to look for a sailboat. So far, I have read a brochure for the new MacGregor 26 sailboat. Maybe it''s because MacGregor has good marketing people or because I have done very little research into any other boat of a similar class, but I absolutely fell in love with it and the concept. It is a boat that seems to fit my lifestyle very well.

Can anyone out there share their knowledge and experience with the MacGregor 26 or any other comparable boat before I jump in with both feet?

I have never bought a boat before and am relatively unknowledgeable in how to go about it. I want to do alot of research before I buy. Should I buy new? Used? What accessories are essential? What aren''t? etc.

Thank you in advanced for taking the time to answer my newbie questions.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I don''t know the McGregor so can''t answer your specifics on the boat, but I do have some advice re. new vs used.
Unless money is no object, I would strongly recommend that you go with a used boat - but find a broker that you can trust and who can advise you well. One of the things you want to determine early on is what type of sailing do you intend to do (racing / day-sailing / extended cruising)and where. 
A used boat will generally come with much of the basic equipment (and often a lot more than the basic) that is appropriate for the boat. Of course, the risk of the older boat is that it comes with defects that can''t be spotted by the amateur. This is why you need to have your intended boat surveyed by a reputable surveyer - and don''t fall too deeply in love with the boat before the survey in case emotion overides sense when you get the results - unless you are set on a custom boat, there will generally be another of the same class for sale if you are patient.


----------



## Denr

One of my dock mates has one of these boats and I have sailed with him, this boat sails very poorly! This is truly an awful sailboat but not a bad powerboat. This boat gives new meaning to the word cheesy; it is such a piece of crap. If this is what you want I''d seriously look at a Sea Ray of the same size.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I sailed some years back on a Macgregor. It was an ok boat for a short sail in good weather. Many other good boats to choose from in comparable price range.


----------



## BenD

You owe it to yourself to keep looking. Think of MacGregor 26 vs. Bayliner. Take off the token rig and turn it into a proper powerboat. The Macgregor has enough windage from the hull to sail sideways without the rig anyway. I often see one on Lake Washington, and last Saturday this boat sped across the lake with a steerer in the back and children and adults on the bow to keep it down...must have been a 50 hp model. Early in the season, we saw it trying to sail but lately I only see it under power...which I surmise is what it does best. Did notice three reef points in the mainsail...absurd.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thank you for your input.

It sounds like the powerboat option is just fine for what it is. But people aren''t too impressed about the sail-ablility.

I can tell that it isn''t going to be a competetive racing sailboat. But I wonder if it would suit my sailing needs just fine. I want to sail but don''t want to spend a week getting to my destination.

Actually I should rephrase that. I can''t be spending all of my yearly vacation on one sailing trip. Weekend trips would be perfect. Motor out to the area, perhaps, then sail around. I don''t have it all figured out yet, but I don''t want a powerboat. That''s all I know.

The MacGregor 26 seemed like a good compromise.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jim, 

You sound sold on the Hunter, but please do some homework before you buy one. Check all the motorsailer listings on Yachtworld.com. Get a clear picture of what is available. 

Good Luck

Art


----------



## rbh1515

You say you do not want a power boat, but that is exactly what the MacGregor 26 is: a power boat with a sail on it. As others have noted it does not sail well at all. If you want to sail there are many great sail boats out there in that size range. I''m not talking about racing sailboats. I''m talking about daysailors and weekenders for cruising.
Rob


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I too am in the exact same position as you. I have amassed a lot of data on this boat.
I invite you to visit:

Home / Buying a Boat / Boat Check here
at sailnet.com and type in MacGregor 26
Read what EVERYONE has to say:

Joint the list servers here as well
Members Center/ Join Email list’s, there are two listed for MacGregor. 


Visit BOATUS.COM
Home/Boat Buying/ Free Value Check
Enter MacGregor 26
This is for Boat US members only, contact me directly if you’re not and I’ll fwd the report to you

Better Business Bureau
http://www.bbb.org/
and enter MacGregor Yacht Corporation

I also had a chance to demo sail her at South Shore Marina.

And though I’m not a “Sailors” Sailor, I own a 16’ Oday OSPRAY and have crewed on
21’ swing centerboard (been a while, forgotten which make), 27’ Catalina, and a 33’ 1964 SwiftSure.

From what I learned:

Due to the uniqueness of her design, she is in a class by herself. We can all agree she is a compromise w/respect to sail and powerboat. 

They have had design improvements over the past 6 years based on customer complaints.

It appears 75-80% of the owners are quite satisfied with them.

Testimonies of owners who sailed from Florida to Bermuda, would one consider that more than
Coastal cruising?

My decision:

I live off of Moriches Bay, which is on the south shore, East end of Long Island. Lots of shallow water in the bays with the Atlantic on the other side of the Moriches Inlet (power through the inlet is nice). I can power along through canals to Peconic Bay (between the forks) and beyond to New England. Or go west to New York city and the Hudson Valley. I can also trailer to the North Shore (20 min ride) to Long Island Sound (rich in sailing and gunkholes). Her dual ability is perfect here.

As for her accommodation’s, seems perfect for my family of four. Since my wife hates the water, even better for me!!

A NEW boat, at a price I can afford. 

Low maintenance, a plus for those of us who live in an age where we work more than our parents did.

Again, she has her own weakness’, know them and turn them into asset’s

Based on the numerous owner’s comments, I feel I will enjoy her as well.

Within a month or so the fun of wheeling and dealing will start!

Let me know how you make out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

It is a great boat to learn to sail on. I have owned one for five years. Please contact me directly for more info. [email protected] or 315-682-5442.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The Macgregor 26 IS NOT a good boat on which to learn how to sail. Ask any instructor. It''s a very inexpensive MOTORsailer, and that''s about it. Although it might be a good boat to learn how not to sail, which on some level might be useful. 

I suppose many are bought on impulse, without any research about what options are available. I just bought my first sailboat after six months of pouring over a lot of boats. I thought it would only take a couple of weeks. WRONG! You can''t shop for a boat until you know what you''re shopping for!

Good Luck 

Art

P.S-I wouldn''t buy any craft with a sail on it without taking formal sailing lessons first.


----------



## Jeff_H

This comes down to your definition of a good sailing boat and learning to sail. Even these simple terms are not agreed upon.

To some learning to sail means learning enought to get a boat out and back with some sailing time in between. To others (like myself) Learning to sail means learning proper sail trim, boat handling and seamanship skills. 

If your definition of learning to sail is the first definition then you might get by with a Macgregor 26sx. If you really want to sail beyond the basics the Macgregor is a major mistake. 

This gets to the basic definition of a good sailing boat. At some level, the threshold level for a good sailing is a boat that will sail reasonably reliably on a reasonable range of points of sail in some range of windspeeds. Under that definition, a Magregor again is at the bottom threshold of a reasonable sailing boat. BUT, that definition ignores boatspeed, ease of handling, the ability to sail in high winds and light air, comfort of motion, and very critical for a beginner, responsiveness. By that definiition, the Macgregor is a total failure and a boat that should be avoided a all costs. 

The Mac is the antithesis of the boats normally chosen by sailing schools or designed for beginner sailors. In the past 40 years these boats have been typically been tiller steered fin keel, spade rudder sloops. Hull designs have tended toward easily driven hulls. The boats have been chosen for linear and consictent behavor and forgiving of bone head moves. They are generally ruggedly engineered. 

Over the years, I have looked at Mac 26sx''s at boat shows in storage yards, and out sailing an a lot of occasions. In watching they Mac''s in heavy air, I consider them a very poor choice for areas with higher wind ranges or frequent summer thunder storms (we have had oen capsize here on the Bay). They are useless in light air. On the Chesapeake, where I live you rarely see them under sail. Looking at several year old boats these are not robust boats and they really do not seem to stand up very well, especially to the kind of abuse normally associated with learning by a new sailor. 

So while the Mac 26sx may have their fans, and may suit somebody''s definition of good first boat, it is the antithesis of a boat that I would recommend.

Respectfully
Jeff


----------



## terrytyson

I have a 2001 26X and love it. I mostly day sail with occasional overnights. Fits my needs perfectly. I am not a racer and neither is the 26X, but it is very easy to sail or motor single handed. With my 50HP and 4 adults, my top speed is 18 to 19 MPH. Not bad when you want to get to your sailing destination or trying to outrun a storm. You can see pictures and modifications to my 26X at http://www.sailingforever.addr.com 
Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thank you all for your input so far.

I still haven''t decided if I am going to go with the MacGregor or not. I can see that there are huge differences between the MacGregor and other sailboats and many people are adamant about what they like or don''t like about that boat.

I am still going to do alot of research as well as soul-searching about what I am looking for in a boat. I am also planning on test driving as many different sailboats as I can before making a decision.

My current question is this:

What are the major differences between years for the MacGregor? It sounds like around 1999 is when they implemented alot of design changes based on prior customer complaints.
For example, what sort of things should I be concerned about in buying a 1997 vs. a 1999 or 2000? (There is a 1997 near where I live for sale for $19,000 that seems to be fully loaded.)

Oh and one more question. What is it that affects the stability of the boat more, the keel or the ballast, or both? I notice that the water ballast on the MacGregor is located at the bottom of the boat (obviously). On other sailboats that have a standard keel, is the center of mass of the ballast located lower inside the keel thereby creating more stability? Does this difference in ballast location affect the performance alot or a little?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Jeff_H

There are three ways that boats develop stability; form (also called initial stability), ballast, and dynamic. Of the three, dynamic has the least relevance to displacement boats as they rarely have enough speed to create a useful amount of dynamic stability but with the large outboards on the Mac 26sx they depend heavily on Dynamic stability when at speed. 

As the name implies form stability derives from the shape of the hull of the boat. A shallower and wider hull generates more stability than a deeper narrower hull. Visualize a piece of wood lying in the water. On the flat it has a lot of form stability. On edge it has next to none. This is because stability in any boat comes from the distance (lever arm)between the center of gravity (the balance point for all of the weight in the boat including those things that are part of the boat and those things that can be moved around) and the center of bouyancy (the single point that is the center of all of the volumes under water). In a wider, shallower boat the center of bouyancy moves more quickly toward the low side for small increases in heel angle and so the lever arm grows quickly. 

Form stability has several problems. First of all at large angles of heel, approaching 90 degrees form stability drops off dramatically. This is the point where it can be needed most. Second form stability tends to give the boat a quicker motion. This is less comfortable for the crew in rough conditions and can be more tiring. Lastly, in the extreme conditions of a blue water passage, a boat that depends on large amounts of form stability also tends to be more stable in an inverted position. 

Another performance related disadvantage to form stability is that boats with lots of form stability tend to also have a lot of wetted surface which quickly translates to lots of drag. This means that it takes more force to drive the boat through the water and makes it harder to beat to weather. 

Ballast stability has mostly positives associated with it. All other things being equal, the deeper and heavier the ballast the more stability a boat will have. Ballast that is heavier and deeper also gives the boat a slower, more comfortable motion. Of course like most things in yacht design, there are some tradeoffs in this area as well. If the ballast occurs at the end of a deep keel, the boat cannot get into as shallow water. As you start to shorten the keel length you substantially give up performance for the same stability because you either end up with a low aspect ratio foil or you end up with a big bulb or wings also increasing drag. No matter what the ads say, nothing performs like a deep fin keel. Of course deep fins have their own compromises but that is not the point of this. 

Then there is the issue of low density ballast. By definition, the higher the density of the ballast the smaller a volume is needed to get a certain weight. This means that for a given keel volume a higher density ballast will have a lower center of gravity, or for a given stability the keel can have a smaller volume. In either case the boat with the higher density ballast will have the better performance. That is why performance oriented and serious cruising boats usually have cast lead ballast. Other building techniques (cast iron, or encasolated metal ingots or scrap metal have far less stability and performance) 

Then there is this whole water ballast business. There are two types of water ballast; movable and what I will call fixed position water ballast. Moveable water ballast is the type of water ballast used by the Volvo round the world ocean racers and consists of tanks located on either side of the boat so that water is shifted from side to side every time the boat is tacked or jibed. This form of water ballast is typically used in conjunction with a fully ballasted boat. I personally would love to see this is the type of ballasting system improved and incorporated in production boats. 

The second type has a tank (or tanks) in the bilge and uses water in conjunction with some small amount of higher density ballast. The issue with this type of water ballast is the same as with all forms of low-density ballast. If you compare water to lead, water is approximately one tenth the density of lead. That means you need ten times more volume of water to equal the weight of lead. This means that you will end up with some combination of either: 
-	The water being higher in the boat resulting in a higher center of gravity and less stability than the lead,
-	More water ballast to overcome the higher center of gravity meaning a heavier boat (Remember weight, in and of itself, does nothing positive for a boat and does have a lot of negatives.),
-	Appendages that are shaped to hold water rather than to be efficient as sailing foils,
-	More dependence on form stability which means a less comfortable motion and a poorer ultimate stability,
-	Less interior storage or no sump for bilge water to sit in,

The bottom line a well-designed fixed position water ballasted boat will always be an inferior sailer when compared to a properly designed fin keelboat. As in all things in sailing there are trade-offs. In my book, even if water ballast reduces towing weight (which is questionable since the retractable bulb keel boats do not have to weigh that much more than a dry water ballast boat), I really think its too much of a compromise in performance and safety for my taste. There are people who are perfectly comfortable with water ballast, but having been aboard a wide variety of boats from 20 to 41 feet that have been knocked down to an angle close to 90 degrees,I see water ballast as too much of a risk for my taste. 

Jeff


----------



## henryvand

I sail a keel boat while my brother sails a MacGregor 26. He is not unhappy with the boat as his primary sailing area is quite shallow and the Mac lets him sail to the beach. I do note however that he has added steel ballast to improve stability and is working on an arrangement to add more weights on some sort of moveable track. I also note that the 26Xs that I encounter rarely have their main sail up when the wind gets much beyond 10 knots.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jeff, 

I''d be interested in reading your book. My email is [email protected] if you could be so kind as to send me the info. Thanks for your help.

I have alot of research ahead of me and I don''t want to make the MacGregor into something it is not. 

One thing I probably should research is under what conditions I will be sailing this boat in. If the MacGregor is so unstable at 10 knots wind (which doesn''t seem very fast to me) that people fear they are going to tip over AND that is generally what I am going to find in the Puget Sound, then the MacGregor probably is not going to work for me.

Lots of research ahead......


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Have owned Mac 26X (2000) for almost 2 years.
We sail mostly coastal Atlantic and ICW.
If you plan on this type of sailing then there is not a lot wrong with the Mac26X.
As far as 10 knots of wind,that is not true. We have sailed with the main and partially furled 150 Genoa in up to 20 knots.
My friend also has one and we were :"racing" in the ICW at up to 7 knots. 
As far as the ballast,if you keep the tank full as dealer advises,the 1200 lbs will keep you from capsizing. Suggest you get the video on the Mac26X from MacGregor ($10.).
The top of the mast is pulled down to the water and when released the boat immediately springs back upright. The only capsizes I ever heard of was if ballast tank was improperly used.
Feel free to contact me with any further questions as to this boats performance.
I use a 25 HP Honda 4 stroke as I am in to sailing rather than motoring. Pete


----------



## mikehoyt

New vs. used ...

Sailboats age very well and new ones are not as well equiped as used one until you spend lots of extra money. 

If you want a MacGregor why not look for a used one? Tons available.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Isn''t this the sailboat for the rest of us?

I get really tired of hearing people slam the MacGregor 26 X. It''s a fantastic buy for the money, and there are very few owners of Mac 26Xs that regret their purchase. (And besides, if they did regret them, they can usually sell their boats so quickly that it doesn''t matter. There''s a waiting list to buy them.)

The Mac 26 X motor sailor is not for everyone. Personally, I prefer a more traditional trailerable sailboat, and so I own an older MacGregor 26 (1987). However, I''ve sailed the Mac 26 X motor sailor many times and it''s an impressive day sailer/overniter. Take it for a couple of weeks, no problem, to your favorite spot. No, it is not a fast sailer, but on the downwind it will hold its own! No, it doesn''t handle like a keel boat, but it will take you places that no keel boat would dare! No, it will not take you across the ocean, but it will bring the joys of sailing into your life here at home! No berthing fees, no haul outs, no big tow vehicle, no sweat!

This boat is so unique, those who slam it really have their heads stuck up their lazerettes.

The Mac 26X is designed for people who want to trailer and sail, but who also want to be able to "get up and go" when necessary. It''s responsive as a sail boat, handles well in tight places, and with a shoal draft can go places where no one else would fear to tread. 

Here''s an example of its versatility:

About a month ago I was on board a Mac 26 X with a skipper who was taking us up along the N. California coast outside of San Francisco. He took us to Balinas, a coastal town with a little cove that empties right out into the ocean. We motored up, starting from inside SF Bay, at about 25 knots, got there at noon, just as the tide was turning. (First of all, try doing that leg in a sailboat, and you''ll be spending all day just trying to get there.) 

He wanted to go into the cove at Balinas, but the tide had already turned and breakers were luring surfers out into the waves. Already, the tide was too low for most sailboats. Nonetheless, this skipper circled twice, then came in on his shoal draft on top of the waves, right alongside the surf boarders, who stood there with their mouths slack open. Since the boat only draws about 15 inches of water, it was no problem, and with the 50 HP motor, we surfed through into the cove. 

Don''t try to do this in your Hunter! Or your Catalina! You''d be out of your mind!

I was aghast! (I''d quietly slipped in the hatch board because I was certain the waves would break over the stern. No need! We were well in front of them all the way in.) Maybe this skipper was out of his mind too, but then he''s always out there testing the limits of his boat. (The boat did fine. The rest of the crew, however, were a little bit awestruck.)

I would never had attempted that manuever with even my shoal draft Mac 26 D. I would have been swamped by the following waves. 

Anyway, we ate our lunch in the cove, then broke out over the sandbar again into the ocean. Then we shut down the motor and sailed leisurely back downwind to SF. When we got to the Golden Gate, the tide was really rushing through, but again, by starting the 50 HP we made it easily back to the dock by 4:00.

All told, we had a great day, saw a lot of territory, did some nice sailing, and quietly and casually loaded the boat and drove it 60 miles north into the Napa Valley, where it is parked next to a vineyard.

There''s not another boat on the market today that could have done all of those things in a single voyage. (Well, maybe a MacGregor 19, but then that''s another story.)

Okay, now the things I don''t like about the Mac 26X.

1. I prefer a traditional sailboat, in which the motor is something that gets turned on maybe twice during a voyage. (launching and docking.) What I notice about the 26X is that that 50 HP motor is so tempting, it gets used a lot! Skippers get impatient, and instead of trimming the sails, they crank up the iron horse. I find it really annoying.

2. Pointing into the wind is not this boat''s strong suit. The bow gets blown about.

3. I prefer a tiller to a wheel, and with the wheel, the Mac 26X cockpit seems awkward to me.

4. The boat needs lots of finishing touches to single handed sail. In fact, the basic boat is very "basic". The quality seems very good, but it''s mostly a clorox bottle for looks.

5. The water ballast system makes the boat seem top heavy when there''s no water in. The boat is very tender without the ballast at the dock. It just makes me nervous. Yet, when the boat is in "power mode" it planes just fine. The temptation of some skippers is to sail without the ballast, and that is a really frightening prospect. There have been several reports of the boat capsizing when the sails were up, but no ballast was in the tanks.

Other than that, the Mac 26 X is just an exceptional boat -- a great first boat, or a great last boat -- for the individual who really wants it all: sailing, trailing, powering, low maintenance, high capacity, few cares.

IMHO, I think anybody who is slamming this boat is either plain jealous, or a snob. Anybody who says you can get a better boat for the same price must be on drugs.

Would I buy one after sailing 60 times in them? Not yet! Why? Because I want to learn as much about sailing as I can, and the Mac 26X makes it too easy to skip to the head of the class.

Stop looking for the perfect boat, and get a boat that makes perfect sense to you.


----------



## Mark47

I own a 2001 26x, I sail and motor it in Alaska Prince William Sound, this boat is perfect for my use and for the area. Currents at 
7 knots, and winds never when you need them
Make the mac 26x ideal. My wife and I spend a week at a tine in PWS. We sail for pleasure, motor for safty and time. I fish out of the boat a great deal. The honda 50 motor with 30 gallons of gas gets me about 120 miles
under power crusing at 13 mph.
As far as sailing, I have had the sail up in 20 mph winds with a ginny, leaning about 15 degrees. The the highest speed i have reached
sailing was 9 mph, with full ballast. This was a GPS reading.

We beach the boat, explore beaches and we do not carry a dinghy since the boat has floatation built in. I do have two radios.

Prince William Sound is nothing but bays and
coves, you are never out of site of land.

We load the boat with 1000 lbs of gear, water food fishing gear and clothing and beding. Takes a lot to stay warm in the area
even in the summer.

The boat is not stable in 3 ft seas under power, the nose pitches a lot, I would suggest in heavy weather or 4 adults aboard to fill the ballast, the boat handles better in heavy weather under sail than under power.

For the money, this boat is perfect for my area and my use. All the sailing blue bloods
take two days just getting out of the Valdez arm to get to open water to sail.
Mark47
http://windmusher.com


----------



## daithi

Hi,
I am thinking of buying a Mac Gregor 26x with a 50hp, ive a rib at moment, so i was thinking of combining a bit of sailing with skying, can anyone recommend a better trailer sailer than the mac gregor 26????


----------



## BenD

Water skiing behind a Mac 26...perhaps that should be in the brochures, with the sailing portion removed. I''ve noticed in the Puget Sound area that most of these are listed in the newspaper classified ads, not broker listings. Mean anything?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Is there a MacGregor owners group that you or anyone esle might know about? Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER

There are a lot of MacGregor user groups.

The first place to check might be www.macgregor-boats.com a site hosted by Bob White and which has links to a lot of other Mac sites.

Secondly, I''d recommend subscribing to Sailnet''s MacGregor List and the MacGregor 26X list. This is a hot email list, with a lot of MacGregor sailors (over 400 I think) who regularly contribute their thoughts.

Thirdly, check out www.moane.com which is the macgregor owners association of new england. 

Generally speaking, the response you will get from these owners will be very informative. New or would-be owners are very welcome, and there''s a lot of real knowledge about both sailing and sailing in a water ballasted boat.

Good luck.

Tom Stockwell
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Thinking about buying a Macgregor 26M....*

Hi guys,

It seems to me that everyone either hates this boat or loves this boat. The people who love this boat know that it is a limited boat, but love it because it is a good boat for an affordable price. I am not rich, so the price is important.

Here is a summary of the hates and my observations;
1. This is not a very safe boat for open ocean sailing in bad weather. It is too small, does not have a deep lead ballasted keel. You need to spend a lot more money to buy a big yacht with a deep lead ballasted keel.

I find this a perplexing claim since there are people who have sailed in same, similar or lesser boats through rough seas. Buck Graham sailed his classic Macgregor 26 sloop from California, through the Panama Canal, and up to Costa Rica: http://members.tripod.com/~lbucko/index.html . Alberto Torroba sailed across the Pacific in an open dugout canoe carved out of a single log: http://www.atomvoyages.com/articles/albertotorroba.htm . He did not use GPS and even did not use a compass! He sailed totally by Celestial navigation using a bob line! he did not even have charts!

2. The Macgregor 26M is too small for a family of 4 to go cruising in. You need a bigger, more expensive yacht.

Again, this is also perplexing since others have LIVED on a 27 foot boat. Adam Jenkins and his family of 4 people and 1 cat lived on a 27 foot boat that they cruise the caribbean with: http://web.archive.org/web/20011118174302/http://www.48north.com/dec97/belize.htm . The Mac 26 lacks refrigeration, but it does have a porta-pottie, battery power, and a stove.

It seems like all the critics are just crticizing others for not spending enough money. Sort of like an owner of a Mercedes criticizing an owner of a Volvo. They're both safe cars that handle well and hold up well to years of use, but the Volvo costs 1/2 as much as a Mercedes. It's the snob factor. However, I could be wrong. So, if you have experience sailing in a Mac 26, I invite you to offer me some advice. I am considering buying a Macgregor 26M. I want to get one fully loaded, but with only a used 8 HP Honda engine. Then, when I save up enough money, I'll buy a 50 HP engine. I will not be buying another boat after this because I cannot afford it.

I do drive a Volvo, by the way.... I've had it for 180K miles and I'm going to continue driving it until they stop making replacement parts for it.

I would like to sail across the Caribbean with my wife aboard a Macgregor 26M. This is my dream.

Thanks,
tomasrey88.


----------



## sailingdog

Most small boats are more stable under sail, as the sail helps to stabilize the boat. No personal experience with the MacGregor but I know several sailors who love theirs.


----------



## cardiacpaul

ummm, uhhh, how do I put this tactfully....

Jesus, Mary and Joesph, have you lost your mind? 

There is no snob factor here, I'd rather arrive alive. If that makes me a snob, so be it.

Yes, I understand that you "can" do a rounder with a Mac26X, Why would you want to? There are people that have done it in a kayak too, I wouldn't be one of those either. 

There are any number of boats in the same price range that I would feel much safer on. 
No, let me rephrase that... THERE ARE PLENTY OF BOATS IN THAT PRICE RANGE THAT I WOULD BE SAFER ON. 

If your concern is trailerability, then fine, go with a 26x if you want, keep it out of winds more than 10kts, or waves more that 3 ft, you'll be fine. 
An more than that, tighten your PFD, hope for the best, and be prepared for major damage repair if you get back to the dock. 

I know of 3, on ONE lake, that are for sale, because the soon to be former owners thought these were the best thing since sliced white bread and sex with an amputee. One former owner was scared off of the water for good, One has marked his down to 5k less than he paid, and the third has purchased a 1978 Catalina 27, to replace his 1999 26x... does that tell ya anything? Hmmm? 
And before I get barked at by Mac lovers, I believe they are good boats for what they do. Just know the limitations.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*What is good for the same price?*

Fine, it's a bad boat. But that doesn't help me any. I would like to purchase a blue water trailerable sailboat for under $30 grand loaded and new. I am a newbie and don't know much about boats so I don't want to buy a used boat since I don't know what to look for in terms of potential problems with used boats. That's why I want a new one. I want a trailerable one because marina fees are expensive and I live in a landlocked place, but near several large lakes, plus I don't want to limit myself to just one lake. I would like to practice sailing on a lake extensively before going to the caribbean, but I'd like to sail the same boat in the caribbean that I practiced with.

I also know that a Pacific Seacraft Dana 24 is much better than a Macgregor 26. Some Japanese guy sailed his from California to Hawaii. However, the Pacific Seacraft costs almost $100 grand bare. Add assorted equipment to it and it could easily cost $110-120 grand. That's more expensive than my home!!!

So, any suggestions, guys? If the Mac is bad, then, what is good for the same price? Thanks a bunch ;-)



cardiacpaul said:


> ummm, uhhh, how do I put this tactfully....
> 
> Jesus, Mary and Joesph, have you lost your mind?
> 
> There is no snob factor here, I'd rather arrive alive. If that makes me a snob, so be it.
> 
> Yes, I understand that you "can" do a rounder with a Mac26X, Why would you want to? There are people that have done it in a kayak too, I wouldn't be one of those either.
> 
> There are any number of boats in the same price range that I would feel much safer on.
> No, let me rephrase that... THERE ARE PLENTY OF BOATS IN THAT PRICE RANGE THAT I WOULD BE SAFER ON.
> 
> If your concern is trailerability, then fine, go with a 26x if you want, keep it out of winds more than 10kts, or waves more that 3 ft, you'll be fine.
> An more than that, tighten your PFD, hope for the best, and be prepared for major damage repair if you get back to the dock.
> 
> I know of 3, on ONE lake, that are for sale, because the soon to be former owners thought these were the best thing since sliced white bread and sex with an amputee. One former owner was scared off of the water for good, One has marked his down to 5k less than he paid, and the third has purchased a 1978 Catalina 27, to replace his 1999 26x... does that tell ya anything? Hmmm?
> And before I get barked at by Mac lovers, I believe they are good boats for what they do. Just know the limitations.


----------



## RichardElliott

*Macgregor 26*

There are many, many trailerable sailboats out there and many are much less expensive than the 26. Try a swing keel Catalina 25. Just a look at the Mcgregor rig tells you instantly that this is not a good sailing boat. The rig is the size of most 20 footers. Racing is not the issue. Good sailing performance, particularly in light air is very important unless you really enjoy cranking on that 50 horsepower. There are even several trailable motorsailer out there that truly will sail. You need to decide how important it is to YOU to go faster than 7 knots under power.


----------



## cardiacpaul

Tomas....

your requirements... trailerable, blue water capable, and 30k. and oh, by the way, you want it to take you to the caribe as well.... hmmm, good luck, and as they say in texas... "bless your heart" 
forget new. period. A used boat, (I'm going to refrain from brand names) will be the only way you'll get all of that in one package... now, I'm not solicting your business, but a Marine Surveyor is how... 

"since I don't know what to look for in terms of potential problems with used boats." 

now, perhaps a better tact might be to get a "learner" boat now, trailer it around all you want, then, when the time comes, sell her, and get yourself a boat to take to the land of rum.


----------



## CBinRI

I am just looking at this thread for the first time. I try not to be negative in posts and please take my coments with this disclaimer in mind: I have never sailed on a McGregor. But I have seen them in action and have read a lot about them on this and other forums. 

My impression is that the general consensus among sailors is that they are powerboats with a mast, not sailboats. If you are truly interested in sailing, steer clear. From what I have heard, they are not at all good boats to learn to sail on. If you are interested in a powerboat with an (extremely limited) sailing option, maybe it is for you. I apologize in advance to those who love them.


----------



## CharlieCobra

I have a 1974 MacGregor Venture 21 swingkeel sloop. It's a great little boat that'll do an honest 6 knots upwind heeled 20* in a 10 knot blow and 12+ flying a kite DW in good air. I've had her out in 3' seas and 20+ knots with full sail and four butts on the rail for mucho fun but had to pinch a bit to keep the stick out the water. I bought this boat and trailer for 1 grand. That's how ya learn to sail. If I was gonna upgrade in size in a Mac it'd be to a 26C or D model which are still true sailboats and not Hybrids. While I understand the draw of these boats I'd by a nice SeaRay 29 if I wanted a powerboat. All I can say is learn to sail in a traditional sailboat and then go try one of the 26M-X's. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## SlimChestnut

*Macgregor 26 for shaol water*

I own property on a canal that has Winter low tides as low as 1 foot. After much research the Mac 26 is one of the very few boats of any size that works year round. I also like to explore and to occasionaly beach the boat.

Yes the Mac has its shortcomings but it really has immense advantages in some areas. As an engineer I do not find it too challenging to read and follow the instructions to use the water ballast properly!

I have seen many so-called self righting boats capsized even some of the most stable boats built. The sailing experience has much more to do with hours spent enjoying the b oat and water and a ship ran in a "skipperly" fashion rather than fancier brands and more money.

Beleive me, I know the Mac has no snob appeal and is less desirable to some sailors.

I find it amusing that many sailors speak ill of Macgregors and even more interesting when I find they have been out ran by one on a reach!. But I digress. I am a not a "yacht club" sailor and certainly do not have deep pockets. Nothing against Yachting or being in a club but I like to sail and to motor and to fish. My boat is shipshape but NOT spotless and like new. I do not worship at the alter of spotless perfection.

A nice used Mac works well for me and no one could touch the price or all the many extras that already were installed. I also like the fact that I am not helpless to run before a storm if conditions permit rather than battening down and puttering along and waiting for it to hit.

I would love to find a Westerly or some nicer shoal water boat but until I do and can afford it the Mac is an excellent choice.

Credit where credit is due. There are over 6000 Macs. Is that so bothersome? To a purist perhaps.

Slim


----------



## T34C

The difference is you HAVE to run before the storm "rather than battening down and puttering along and waiting for it to hit."


----------



## TSOJOURNER

slim, you must have some nasty weather where you sail if you've seen "many" boats capsized. Interestingly i've only seen one boat capsized here and it was a Mac 26X. Jim


----------



## Martin1901

I'm thinking of buying a Mac 26, but where I live the majority for sale are the older 1991ish 26c models. Any thoughts on these? Is the sailability any worse or better than the 26x?


----------



## CaptKermie

I own a 2003 Macgregor 26M and when I first looked at them I thought, "it is not a real sailboat". Now, four seasons sailing later I have discovered that it is just fine. These boats do very well in 20-25 knot winds, (I have not been out in higher winds) and handle big swells easily. The Poo-Pooers just don't have any experience with them. While it is not a blue water capable boat it is certainly ideal for the Pacific Northwest as I sail the Georgia Strait, San Juans, & Gulf Islands regularly in some fairly windy conditions. As far as I am concerned the skipper will fail before the boat does. The Pacific Northwest is no pond and it tends to get very treacherous and makes a good proving ground for the Macgregor. Keep in mind the Macgregor is a price point boat and comes begging for upgrades but that is also one of the benefits since you can outfit it to your own standards. These boats sell more than others for a reason and I have yet to meet an unhappy owner. I will say that I am unhappy with the size and wish I could afford a larger boat but my budget says no way. For what it does the Mac is a fine boat and those who bash it don't really know what they are talking about and you may label them with what ever label fits their mouth. Don't knock one until after you have owned one.


----------



## FrankLanger

*Martin1901 re: Mac 26C*

I sailed regularly with a friend who had a 1991 Mac 26C on a lake with periodic strong winds--a good sailing lake. The Mac 26 is a good beginner boat--reasonably well designed and built, and very practical and easy to sail. It sailed very well in lighter winds (up to about 10 knots), but in heavier winds (18 - 20 knots) it developed weather helm and would heel alot and round up on its own, so would be quite challenging. As it is a relatively light (water ballasted) boat (I think about 2800 lbs), it was affected by waves over 2 - 3 feet, more than other boats might be. I had a san juan 23 mark II (fin keel, tall rig) which handled the heavier air better than the Macgregor. But I like the Macgregor for regular day sailing or weekends, in moderate winds. From what I have seen, I think the Mac 26C sails better than the 26X.
Hope that helps.
Frank.


----------



## CaptKermie

*Puget Sound?*

Jiml2p;
After going through this thread I see you will be sailing the Pacific Northwest, Puget Sound. There are literally hundreds of MacGregors in this area and they are very well suited for it. That many owners can't all be wrong. Blue Water Yachts in Seattle is the biggest dealership in the area. Take a Mac out for a test sail and talk to some of the local owners before you take the advice of non-owners here. You will find the duality of the Mac very usefull here due to the strong tidal currents, the 50HP outboard really comes in handy through the passes, no waiting for slack tides with a Mac.
Oh yea, for what it is worth the Pacfic Northwest is one of the worlds premiere sailing locations and if it were not for winters it would be the worlds finest. You can count yourself very fortunate to have it as your sailing grounds.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi, we own a 26X 02 and bought it for trailer sailing and price. We also had never sailed before and thought this was the best bang for the buck. It is true, this boat does not sail as good in either heavy (my favorite) or light (my wifes favorite) winds. However she sails nice and close to the wind and there is plenty of room. We have stayed on this boat for many weekends some 3 days with nothing but rain and did not kill each other. Under motor, even with our Honda 50 it is hard to control. We have to motor it on to the trailer like they show you in the video and it is really hard to do in heavy side winds. Is it a safe boat, I think it is not bad due to the solid flotation and you probably could survive but I definitely would NOT take her out in blue water, because this boat's hull is easily overpowered. Friends of ours have a Columbia 24 fixed led keel, what a difference. I hope this helps. Good Luck


----------



## SailinJay

*The Thread That Will Never Die*

At least the second revival of this thread didn't take over 4.5 years to occur, only a little over 4.5 months.


----------



## sailingdog

Sailinjay-

Who revived it... a MacGregor owner... UGh..didn't he read the post date... 

TG26x---

Just so you know, it is generally considered somewhat bad form on a forum to revive a dormant thread.


----------



## goose327

sailingdog said:


> Sailinjay-
> 
> Who revived it... a MacGregor owner... UGh..didn't he read the post date...
> 
> TG26x---
> 
> Just so you know, it is generally considered somewhat bad form on a forum to revive a dormant thread.


LOLROLTFLMAO and the some........... hey wait a damn minute, I HAVE a Mac what am I laughing about....................


----------



## sailingdog

goose327 said:


> LOLROLTFLMAO and the some........... hey wait a damn minute, I HAVE a Mac what am I laughing about....................


Exactly my point Goose...  _{whispers} not the brightest bunch, those MacGregor owners, are they?{/whispers}   _


----------



## CaptKermie

sailingdog said:


> Exactly my point Goose...  _{whispers} not the brightest bunch, those MacGregor owners, are they?{/whispers}   _


Perhaps SD, but, they are very practical & logical about their decision to own one. It all depends on your geogaphy, sailing venue, cruising style and budget.
All those thousands of owners can't all be wrong! I don't regret buying one and today I am thankful that it is sitting in my driveway as opposed to costing me in a slip, the weather has been terrible so far this year and few if any sailors have had time on the water this season. These boats sell well for many reasons!


----------



## sailingdog

CaptKermie said:


> Perhaps SD, but, they are very practical & logical about their decision to own one. It all depends on your geogaphy, sailing venue, cruising style and budget.
> All those thousands of owners can't all be wrong! I don't regret buying one and today I am thankful that it is sitting in my driveway as opposed to costing me in a slip, the weather has been terrible so far this year and few if any sailors have had time on the water this season. These boats sell well for many reasons!


Damn, he heard me...  And I was trying to be so quiet...  While I am not a big fan of the MacGregors, they do suite some sailors quite well. Then again, there are a few who own the same boat I have and have outfitted it with a 50 HP outboard, and can do 15 knots WOT... but that isn't something I would be interested in... For me, sailing is more about the journey than getting to the destination quickly.


----------



## T34C

Someone just please shoot me now!!!!!

*"All those thousands of owners can't all be wrong"* Actually they can.


----------



## sailingdog

T34C said:


> Someone just please shoot me now!!!!!
> 
> *"All those thousands of owners can't all be wrong"* Actually they can.


When the inmates out number the guards, it is often better to humor the inmates...


----------



## labatt

Out of curiosity, what's the best kind of anchor to use on a Macgregor?


----------



## T34C

I'd recommend one of these mounted on the coachroof.


----------



## sailingdog

labatt said:


> Out of curiosity, what's the best kind of anchor to use on a Macgregor?


LOL... trying to to start something funny...


----------



## labatt

sailingdog said:


> LOL... trying to to start something funny...


Sssssshhhhh!!! Never too soon to start another "What's the best anchor thread"... AND combining it with a Mac thread is even better!!!!


----------



## sailingdog

labatt said:


> Sssssshhhhh!!! Never too soon to start another "What's the best anchor thread"... AND combining it with a Mac thread is even better!!!!


ROFLMAO, don't forget to mention crimping vs. soldering electrical connections from the SolarStik...


----------



## T34C

Do you think one of those Rocna anchors I keep hearing about would do well on a Mac????


----------



## sailingdog

I personally like the Rocna anchors, and use one as the primary on my boat...


----------



## Alden68

I use a Mac with the trailer still attached.


----------



## Giulietta

C'mon guys..stop bashing the Macs, ok? Not nice...
They are sailboats after all...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I own a 26x and consider it one of the best learning vessels you could ask for. It is absolutly the most for the least. A camper. sailboat and motor boat that can give you a wealth of experience and fun. Admittly it has limitations but you learn to live within them. As far as sailing goes, It is as much fun as anything out there. Upwind, downwing, beam wind any direction you want and when it is time to go home there is not any other 26'10" sailing vessel out there that will get you home at close to 18knots.


----------



## Giulietta

An A Class XJ Javelin will....soon to be new toy!!! 100% CF!! TOTAL WEIGHT WITH SAIL 165lbs!!


----------



## T34C

How about an 8ft. Moth???

I can honestly say I have never felt the need to get home that fast. Hell, I'm usually trying to stay out longer!!


----------



## labatt

Giulietta said:


> An A Class XJ Javelin will....soon to be new toy!!! 100% CF!! TOTAL WEIGHT WITH SAIL 165lbs!!


Hmmm... each of those amas (or hulls, or whatever you call them) look a lot like the boom from Giulietta... Are you sure it's taking so long to get a new boom because the manufacturer has to build one? Or perhaps they keep shipping them and they are being used for other purposes?


----------



## sailingdog

Labatt-

Those are hulls... Amas are the smaller outrigger hulls on a Trimaran.


----------



## labatt

sailingdog said:


> Those are hulls... Amas are the smaller outrigger hulls on a Trimaran.


Well they still look a lot like Giu's boom!


----------



## Giulietta

labatt said:


> Well they still look a lot like Giu's boom!


Labatt, you need new glasses...  

Please note the diference...mine has a blue bag above it....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

> I am thankful that it is sitting in my driveway


...this is indeed something that it does better than just about any other boat out there ...  Indeed, I would go so far as to suggest that this is the one area in which MacGregors will never be bettered...


----------



## sailingdog

Giulietta said:


> Labatt, you need new glasses...
> 
> Please note the diference...mine has a blue bag above it....


Where's the big crack???


----------



## Giulietta

sailingdog said:


> Where's the big crack???


At the bottom of your back.....


----------



## sailingdog

My, my, my... is someone still a bit touchy about breaking their boom with their thick skull.


----------



## T34C

Sailormann said:


> ...this is indeed something that it does better than just about any other boat out there ...  Indeed, I would go so far as to suggest that this is the one area in which MacGregors will never be bettered...


I can think of one way to top that... Make sure it is sitting in someone elses driveway!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Comments on the MacGregor 26x and m*

I would be the first one to agree that a MacGregor 26x/m is not a real sailboat in the true sense of the word. However my 98 26x is not that bad. Yes it has weather helm, scares the crap of me in wind gusts and steers like a pig if you push it to 10/10ths. I think the 150% Genoa I installed on a CDI FF2 might be a bit much sail but once I get the steering down pat and get over my fear of dumping the thing I am sure it will be fine.
I have read all the horror stories about this boat and I have to think that some may be attributed to an incorrectly ballasted or weighted boat, lack of understanding of the boats quirkyness (That would be me right now) or sailing in waters not suited for this style of boat.
I am making a wild guess that Roger MacGregor is not completely daft and has tried to make the best product for a reasonable price.

This boat is not a C&C or a Catalina (My dream boats) but the stainless steel bits are a lot cheaper for the Mac and it's so much fun to sail the boat up onto a beach full of picknickers or trail down to Harrison Lake for the weekend.


----------



## Giulietta

Highlandfling26x said:


> This boat is not a Catalina (My dream boats)


I beleive a man must have higher dreams than that!!!! C'mon...where is you goals...aim higher...higher....chose a boat as a dream....

(This one for CD only)


----------



## Cruisingdad

This guy has good taste. Leave his alone!


----------



## T34C

*"I have read all the horror stories about this boat and I have to think that some may be attributed to an incorrectly ballasted or weighted boat, lack of understanding of the boats quirkyness (That would be me right now) or sailing in waters not suited for this style of boat."*

I'm afraid its not going to fit in the bath tub.

*"I am making a wild guess that Roger MacGregor is not completely daft and has tried to make the best product for a reasonable price."*

I think he has tried, and been successful, at making a bunch of money off of people that want to get into boating.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Has anyone come up with an effective mechanical system of diconnecting the outboard motor steering control arm on the Mac26x and anchoring it securely while sailing. I have to think this will go a long way in dealing with some of the sluggiish steering issues.

If you want to slag Macs please do it with someone else I am only interested in positive communication. I have heard all the stories, blah blah blah. Get over it, it's my boat and it's OK.


----------



## sailingdog

My boat, although not a MacGregor uses an outboard and has a very effective steering system. The tiller stock has a collar around it that is connected to the outboard motor steering control arm. Under sail, I pull a pin and this disconnects the tiller from the outboard motor steering control arm. Under power, I put the pin back in.  Makes a huge difference.


----------



## T34C

Highlandfling26x said:


> Has anyone come up with an effective mechanical system of diconnecting the outboard motor steering control arm on the Mac26x and anchoring it securely while sailing. I have to think this will go a long way in dealing with some of the sluggiish steering issues.
> 
> If you want to slag Macs please do it with someone else I am only interested in positive communication. I have heard all the stories, blah blah blah. Get over it, it's my boat and it's OK.


Give me a break. It is called a FORUM. Sounds like you are the one that "needs to get over it." Believe me when I tell you. *I will never get on it.*


----------



## goose327

Geez guys, I have a Mac and ya'll never gave me any sh-poop about it.


----------



## T34C

Hey goose! Any "flack" given about a mac is not intended to be personal unless someone else steers it that way. While I'm not a fan of mac's, most comments are intentionally over the top just to poke fun. And as such are generally followed by:, ,  ,  , or  , to show that fact.


----------



## camaraderie

Hey goose...you have a VERY different Mac than the 26...but you knew that....but in any case, every boat serves a good purpose for someone. I have no problem with anyone owning anything they want. It's what they WANT to DO with unsuitable boats that drives me nuts! 
*Some people even have BIG FAT BOATS with BIG FAT BLUE BAGS on their booms and BIG FAT WIND BAGS UNDERNEATH THEM. *(G) << I can't photoshop so I have to take my best shot when I get the opportunity! >> (G)


----------



## T34C

Hey my boat doesn't have any blue bag!


----------



## sailingdog

camaraderie said:


> Hey goose...you have a VERY different Mac than the 26...but you knew that....but in any case, every boat serves a good purpose for someone. I have no problem with anyone owning anything they want. It's what they WANT to DO with unsuitable boats that drives me nuts!
> *Some people even have BIG FAT BOATS with BIG FAT BLUE BAGS on their booms and BIG FAT WIND BAGS UNDERNEATH THEM. *(G) << I can't photoshop so I have to take my best shot when I get the opportunity! >> (G)


Would the BIG FAT WIND BAG be Giu???


----------



## Giulietta

camaraderie said:


> *Some people even have BIG FAT BOATS with BIG FAT BLUE BAGS on their booms and BIG FAT WIND BAGS UNDERNEATH THEM. *(G) << I can't photoshop so I have to take my best shot when I get the opportunity! >> (G)


Some people simply have no taste and exchanged a boat for an RV....   

*Cam...you no longer qualify for "nautical" jokes....please go to RVnet.com, your new hobby and post there, thank you.     *

I bet you will be a sucess, talking about knots, wide transoms, and big sticks...them RV folks will think you're popular, you'll fit right in, just don't pick up the soap...boy!!!!  

Ahh, one more thing....don't get lost in the Mountains near Georgia, you've got a Purdy Mouth...know what I mean??? And them Hillbillies are horny, they love sailors.....


----------



## goose327

LOL,, I know,, I was just trying to help a brutha out. 
If I put the mast from my Sunfish in the hole for the bass seat in my Glastron, would it be a sailboat? Be right back.............


----------



## T34C

goose- That's REALLY going to hurt when you go fishing!


----------



## Giulietta

Highlandfling26x said:


> If you want to slag Macs please do it with someone else I am only interested in positive communication. I have heard all the stories, blah blah blah. Get over it, it's my boat and it's OK.


What is the problem? Don't you get positive comunication here??

We all joke with each other, and so that you relax, I get way more slag just by being me, (an extremely good looking very good sailor), than I see these guys giving the Mac people....

If you can't joke, learn....its cool and fun....

I am starting to believe that "boat sensitivity" now is spelled MAC...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*McGregor 26*

I have a friend who is happy with his Mac. 26. It has a big outboard and can cruise at +15 knots. BUT: it does not sail as well as most typical sail boat of that size. It's a compromise: good sailing vs. power boat performance. He only uses his genoa to sail as it is over-powered with the main.
I have a Hunter 26 that sails very well. I carry 2000# of ballast water and it hardly ever heels over 35 degrees. It is trailerable, comfortable with a roomy cockpit, and fairly well built. BUT: it doesn't cruise at +15 knots. 6 knots from a boat of this size is the best you'll do most of the time. I don't have anything really bad to say about the McGreggor. It's a matter of taste as to whether you prefer sailing or motor-cruising. The Hunter has a 9' beam and a wide, comfortable cockpit.
Call if you have questions: 252-633-9237.


----------



## TSteele65

goose327 said:


> LOL,, I know,, I was just trying to help a brutha out.
> If I put the mast from my Sunfish in the hole for the bass seat in my Glastron, would it be a sailboat?


Technically, I think that would be a trimaran. Is that the _Teignmouth Electron_?


----------



## CharlieCobra

What cracks me up is when someone says Mac, they always think of the 26X/M winniebago. While this old thread was specifically about the 26X, there are many other Mac's out there. 

Goose, what kind of Mac do you have? I have a '76 Venture 21.


----------



## sailingdog

Speaking of MacGregors, my boat was sitting next to one when I went down to the marina today. The spar for the boom on my 28' trimaran is a heavier spar than the mast on the MacGregor 26. That is very worrying... doesn't say much for the sailing performance of the Mac.


----------



## captron400

Catalina and Hunter (and others) have water ballasted sailboats that sail much better than the Macgregor. You can also get a keel boat with shoal draft as well - but obviosly not as low as a lifting centerboard, and with some trailerability problems. These would be a better choice for anyone who wants to "sail", or learn to sail, although I'd be leaning to a keel if you're in the beginning of the learning process. 

If you'd rather mount a 50 hp outboard and motor the thing, then by all means do it. We have one around here where he never even bothered to erect the mast.

Ron
C400 #74 "Good Vibrations"
C250 #688 "Running Free"


----------



## scurvy

Find out what you can about the Macgregor, but I would recommend that you keep searching until you have narrowed it down to 4-5 boats. Each craft will present their own strengths as well as weaknesses or compromises. I am not sure the perfect boat truly exists, but with a little patience, research and honesty in what the boat will truly be used for, you have a great many choices available to you today both in the new and used markets. Good luck with your search...


----------



## CBinRI

This is truly the thread that will not die.


----------



## Lostmt

Hi,
I didn't read all the post but most of them. I have been looking a a Macgregor 22 with swing keel. It's a 1978 model. Would this be a good boat to learn on or would a Clark San Jaun 21 be better. They are both priced the same and both have trailers.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sailingdog

Lostmt-

You really should start a new thread with your post instead of trying to hijack a post about a different boat. It's poor net etiquette to hijack.


----------



## Lostmt

Sorry I didn't realize the this was just about the 26. It was not my intention to hijack this thread. Just thought it was to learn more about the Macgregor. Think I'll find a more friendlier forum that this one seem to be.

Good bye.



> Catalina and Hunter (and others) have water ballasted sailboats that sail much better than the Macgregor. You can also get a keel boat with shoal draft as well - but obviosly not as low as a lifting centerboard, and with some trailerability problems. These would be a better choice for anyone who wants to "sail", or learn to sail, although I'd be leaning to a keel if you're in the beginning of the learning process.


----------



## sailingdog

Sorry to hear you feel that way Lostmt... the reason I was suggesting that you start your own thread, rather than hi-jack this one is that you'll generally get better feedback and more on-topic responses in your own thread. 

The thread's title: "MacGregor 26 vs. ?" Pretty much says it is about the Mac 26...


----------



## labatt

Hmmmm.. remind me not to hire SD to be a customer service rep for me


----------



## sailingdog

Labatt-

I actually do customer service just fine... I just have a low tolerance for people trying to take shortcuts... and then whining about it when they don't play by the rules and get called on it.


----------



## codmander

buy my power boat please


----------



## Lostmt

> I just have a low tolerance for people trying to take shortcuts... and then whining about it when they don't play by the rules and get called on it.


SD
Who's rules yours or the forums. If it the forum rules I would really appreciate it if someone would point me in the right direction so I don't brake the rules. SD if they are your rules then you know where to put them. I am far from being a whiner. All you would have had to say is "Lostmt you would get better results by starting a new thread" and not by tell me or anyone else that they are trying to hijack a thread.

There are a pile of people that visit this forum that make no comments or ask question because of people just like you. You run them off you feel that this is your personal forum and people need your permission to ask questions.


----------



## Wannafish

sailingdog said:


> Labatt-
> 
> I actually do customer service just fine... I just have a low tolerance for people trying to take shortcuts... and then whining about it when they don't play by the rules and get called on it.


Now that's about the funniest, two sided statement I've ever heard!
ROFL


----------



## Cruisingdad

Lostmt said:


> SD
> Who's rules yours or the forums. If it the forum rules I would really appreciate it if someone would point me in the right direction so I don't brake the rules. SD if they are your rules then you know where to put them. I am far from being a whiner. All you would have had to say is "Lostmt you would get better results by starting a new thread" and not by tell me or anyone else that they are trying to hijack a thread.
> 
> There are a pile of people that visit this forum that make no comments or ask question because of people just like you. You run them off you feel that this is your personal forum and people need your permission to ask questions.


Lost,

Hello fellow Texan. You gotta ignore poor Ole SD. First, he is a Pat's fan (strike number one), and he is freezing his * off in New ENgland (strike #2). They just seem to get grumpy in January... however... wanna really get even with him?? Well, just remind him you are sailing in the middle of January!!!

Ok, on a serious side, I agree with SD that you will get better results starting your own thread. Most people don't read through pages of informatino (which is especially long and tenuous on the thread you posted on). It was a bit off topic... but you know what - it happens all the time!

However, I also agree with you that SD could have said it about 1000 different ways and make it come out nicer. Guess we will have to throw him in the dog house for that one.

So hang around. Always enjoy new members. Let's shake hands and start over...

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I agree, and mac 22 swing keel is a sweet lil boat for learning. i've known people that sail them to Catalina Island and Mexico(not my recommendation)
and also from Miami to the bahamas. not to steer you away from Sailnet, but check out this site. happy sails!
Clicky here


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lost - I also hope you stick around. Variety is the spice of life! And, though I understand and can appreciate the intent of SD's comments, I've been using SailNet and other forums since '99 and I'm still not completely certain what constitutes hijacking a thread. I've seen dozens and dozens (and dozens!) of otherwise serious threads started on this forum as inquiries or comments, only to have the bulk of the responses be fun jabs and inside jokes between long time participants that have nothing to do with the original post. Is that a form of hijacking? If so, I don't mind all that much (as it is one way to get a better handle on some of the "personalities" here ). It can, however, be annoying to have to swim through a few pages of that to get back to the actual subject matter. Anyway, it's just my personal observation that sort of thing happens quite a bit here, and I just put up with it...


----------



## camaraderie

I don't mind a hi-jacking or two (g)...it is good however to check dates on a thread to avoid making us read old posts along with new ones...but a simple reminder to that effect usually is sufficient and newbies should be allowed some slack as they get used to the forum and the "rules"...most of which are unwritten. Welcome aboard Lostmt!...and I would go for the SanJuan! It is a real sail boat with racing class associations all over and lots of support. Here's a good link to start:
http://www.sanjuan21.net/faq.html#FAQ


----------



## Lostmt

Thank you one an all. I am one of the major contributors on a web design forum so I know how hard it is to keep up on very large threads. We have at time wandered off the subject at hand. I do apologize. 

Take care
David


----------



## Lostmt




----------



## Cruisingdad

Lostmt said:


>


HAHA! I like this guy... (and THIS is a proper hijack, Lost)!!! Smile!!

- CD


----------



## camaraderie

Now post your picture! It's a holiday tradition around here!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

camaraderie said:


> Now post your picture! It's a holiday tradition around here!


yeah, we feel more comfortable knowing what you look like as we're a tight bunch around here and regard each other as family. also we have a very poor member, "Manny" we call him, he collects member photos and will make a holiday card for you with your photo on it, really nice work i must say. he sits in a humid basement and runs an online website to feed his family and has dreams of owning a real sailboat someday...welcome aboard!


----------



## Lostmt

Uspriate, I thought you were talking about me again. You can call me Danny cause I'm just like Manny only I live in a humid bus and run an online website to feed my family and have dreams of owning a real sailboat instead of the one sitting on top of my PC.

Happy Holidays All,
David

Sorry I hijacked it again.


----------



## Cruisingdad

Lostmt said:


> Uspriate, I thought you were talking about me again. You can call me Danny cause I'm just like Manny only I live in a humid bus and run an online website to feed my family and have dreams of owning a real sailboat instead of the one sitting on top of my PC.
> 
> Happy Holidays All,
> David
> 
> Sorry I hijacked it again.


Ahh, David, this thread has gone off topic so many times I think the only Hijack is getting it back on topic!!

- CD


----------



## RXBOT

*Y -r-u-all*

On a thread that started in 2001, bored Dog?


----------



## camaraderie

RX...that's what started this whole thing! See post #94 and the Dawgs initial response to it!


----------



## Sundance78

*Don't hate me for the revival*

Hi folks,

I just joined the forum after reading this thread in its entirety. I found it on google, while looking for a Mac 26. I've owned a Mac 25 for about 2 years. I was pleased to hear that it was recently inducted into the sailboat hall of fame!

I've put a lot of energy, money and time into modifying her. The Comfort Rose has been everything I could ask for minus air conditioning. She has proven to be sturdy and stable. I'll tell you how I know.

The first 40 knot blow I weathered scared me, but it was also my first time to sail more than five miles from shore. Even after letting the squall surprise us, catching us offguard while sailing downwind and hooking the boom on the backstay, we were able to recover and point into the waves, during the worst of it. I was AMAZED to see my GPS read 10.5 knots with our main doubled over the mast and the boom's leach cleat hooked on the backstay, job flapping loosely, planing downwind!

My second blunder, affording a test of the Macgregor 25's toughness, was set into motion by missing the word BREAKERS on the chart as we planned our course. We ended up cutting across a vicious inlet, during an ebb tide with 10 to 15 knot winds from the sea. For nearly 3 hours I fought into the 6 and 7 foot waves. We slammed the bottom twice in a trough and yanged the keel cable, when we were lifted again. It took me 30 minutes to remember not to head straight into the breakers. The bow falling 6 to 8 feet into the troughs couldn't have been good for her, but her bilge still gets dryer the longer she sits in the drink. Even with a keelbolt, she only leaks from the top! I will never make the mistake again and was very happy to finally slip behind Egmont Key, but the Comfort Rose escaped a situation that destroyed two 50 foot sailboats and numerous powerboats, so told to us by our dockmaster the next day.

As to only receive criticism for reviving a thread and not for also hijacking, the prior paragraphs were to express my first-hand experiences with my Mac's heartiness. I'm looking for a Mac 26 because:
1. The 600lb keel on my current vessel puts a strain on our Jeep Cherokee, which hauled us from Texas to Florida and back in June '07.
2. I'm interested in the 20mph. Even 50 foot blue water vessels should run, sometimes, if they could. Katrina... Even the best captain has been caught with their pants down. 
3. The two rudders are said to offer great maneuverability as well as maintaining control at a steep heel.
4. Does the 26X have a pop top? If not, is there full headroom without it?
5. If grounded, does the dagger board break or does it absord the impact/retract? The 25's keel simply pivots. (We hit a shipwreck at 2 am, 12 miles off shore in 15 ft. of water doing 6 knots. I swear I heard the keel beat out a steady rhythm as it bounced alond the railing of the submerged shrimpboat.) In that situation, I would hate to lose my dagger board or crack the hull in a 26.
6. Is there much storage in the 26X? The 26's aft berth takes the place of our primary storage in my 25. Is there much room to install a marine head with much water storage (Bad and good water  )? Room for 4 batteries?
7. Lastly the most difficult question. Will the Mac 25 sails fit well enough on the 26? I have two mains, two foresails and a spinnaker. I'd like to keep three of them, if I sell the Rose.

I would really appreciate some info, if the advice and knowledge is out there. I'm looking forward to my membership at this forum. It seems like a wealth of experience. If anyone is interested in the Log of the Comfort Rose, chronicling her adventures and ours, visit: www sundancecsc com/mac25mods htm (Put dots where the spaces are) Our 6 week, 500 mile voyage dredging the coast of Florida is a good read for someone interested in what NOT to do.

If you made it this far, then I must say thanks for your interest and trudging this far. I'm looking forward to the replies reguarding the Mac26 vs. the Mac25.


----------



## cardiacpaul

the mac/venture 25 is a VERY different boat that the mac26x.
Thats ALL i'm going to say about a mac26x


----------



## CharlieCobra

The new M26 M/X or a totally different boat. If ya enjoyed the Mac 25 as much as I enjoyed my little V-21, do yourself a favor and stay away from the later M26's.


----------



## MiracleMax

I belong to the San Jose Sailing Club, and we have several McGregor 25s, and 26Xs. I have a Catalina 250 Water Ballasted. After sailing with them all, I can tell you the 26X is not very good as a sailboat. It doesn't point worth a damn. It doesn't reach very well. It has too little sail area to go down wind very well. The 25s and I walk away from them every time.
It's also a very dangerous boat. One of the things they recommend you do when motoring is to dump your ballast. One of our members did that with a full cocpit, hit a wake, and turned turttle in the Alameda Esturary. The combination of the empty ballast tank, and the high cockpit filled with visitors, just flipped it.
1. You loose the keel, but gain a BIG motor, so weight wise it's about a wash.
2. I've never had an occasion where I had to run for it. Although the 26Xs were good at the raft-up to send for Ice.
3. They're fairly cheap rudders. The same guy who fliped his boat snapped one off going out of the gate. (Golden Gate that is)
4. No the 26X has standing head room. You pay for it however with large freeboard. It's comical to see one trying to get into a cross wind slip.
5. The centerboard pivots up into the hull.
6. Storage is fairly tight, from what I've seen. They filled most of the spaces with foam.
7. The mains are different, but may be adaptable. The Jibs look similar, and I'm sure you can use the spinaker, but I'm not sure you want to.

All and all your 25 is a better sailboat than the 26.
Bob.
1995 C250 WB #164


----------



## CalebD

*Sundance78, nice account of dredging your way along the FL coast.*

As others have pointed out the Mac 25 is not a comparable boat the the 26X. That said, the older Mac 26 "S" I sailed on was able to handle an ocean race (much like your 'Breakers' story) outside Fire Island Inlet with just an old 8HP motor pushing us over 10' waves. It sailed pretty fast (for it's size) on our way to NYC some 50 miles on the ocean. We then sailed it from NY City up to Yonkers as we forgot to put the 2 stroke oil in the gas can (oops!) tacking up the Hudson. Of course we had a rising tide to help us most of the way.
I am not a big fan of all the windage that the large freeboard presents but if you want to go 20 mph in a boat that has sails look into the 26X. These are not highly regarded by most folks here though but the Venture 25 seems to be fairly well liked and you've already got one. That said, would getting a bigger truck make more sense?


----------



## T34C

*"2. I've never had an occasion where I had to run for it. Although the 26Xs were good at the raft-up to send for Ice."*

You proably would have been better off filling it with ice and using it as the cooler!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

CalebD said:


> the Venture 25 seems to be fairly well liked and you've already got one. That said, would getting a bigger truck make more sense?


 Yeah Baby! 
just one quick note.
my dock bud has a 26x and he himself is a real Sailor, He says *QUOTE FROM HIM* "he hates the P.O.S. and cant wait to get rid of it, however it is decent enough to pull a skier. and the standing headroom is nice but the boat overall sucks as far as actual sailing goes". oh yeah, the 26x is for sale as he just upgraded to a Bene 32.


----------



## Sundance78

*Thanks All*

Thank you all very much for your comments. After everything I have read and heard, I think my Mac offers more safety and better sailing. I'll keep upgrading the Comfort Rose, making her my own. She has never failed me and even the engine survived a two minute submersion and still runs like a champ.

On a quick sidenote, has anyone heard of a generator driven A/C system installed on either the 26 or 25? I have a generator on the boat, already, and Florida's July weather is swelterring.


----------



## ahab211

*Mcgregor 26*

Good concept but a poor handling sailboat. I talked to one owner of two in our Marina and he said he originally paying $20,000 U.S. for this boat in canada. He spends alot of money on upkeep for a fairly new boat(5 years old). he said it doesn't handle well and he seems to regret buying it!! keep looking.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Interesting*

I found it interesting that two of the people who replied advised the author to look at Catalina and Hunter 25's implying that their construction is superior to MacGregors. The Catalina wing keel carries over 1300 pounds of lead ballast which kind of compromises it as a trailer sailer. Unloaded the entire package weighs over 5000 pounds which would indicate a big block 3/4 ton pulling vehicle. Of course, that's not the case with their water ballasted models. Also, both the Hunter and the Catalina have sandwiched composite construction. The Hunter has a foam core hull while the Catalina has a plywood core deck with a balsa cabin top. I once looked at an older Colombia with a balsa core deck and cabin top. The deck had leaked around all the bolt holes and the cabin top around the hatches, swelling the balsa and causing a spiderweb of deep cracks on the ceiling of the cabin interior from front to back. The boat was unsalable. In contrast, the MacGregor is completely constructed of layers of hand laid fiberglass the way they used to do it. More layers of fiberglass are laid where the through deck bolts go. The decks are bolted to the hull, not screwed or riveted as with many of the competitors boats. Most of the production boat hulls today are constructed of short fiberglass fibers blown in a heavy mixture of resin. The end result is inferior strength and continuity. As many or more boats are damaged or sunk from running into underwater objects or being grounded as from capsizing, especially where I live. I once owned a Catalina 22 with a swing keel which I sailed off the Southern California coast. A slight hull shudder in light wind developed and I had the 22 pulled from the water. The entire keel was encircled by a crack, an expensive repair that I didn't trust. I sold the boat. For the few years I owned it the 22 had never been trailered nor had it been grounded or collided with anything. I have no idea if this was a common problem or not.

Everything with sailboats is a compromise with cruisers compromising speed for comfort and faster boats vice versa. I own a Morgan 33 O.I that we sailed 400 miles up the west coast from San Francisco to Coos Bay, Oregon. The boat is built like a tank and carries 5000 lbs lead ballast. We encountered 40 plus knot winds and twenty foot seas off Cape Blanco and the Rogue River reef which is known as a graveyard. To whoever it was that praised the Northwest coast as a sailing paradise I would inform him that the Northwest is a big place. Ninety mile an hour wind is not uncommon off Cape Blanco with occasional combined seas of more than 40 feet. On the three good sailing days a year there are still 10,000 crab pots with tether lines to snake around your prop. There are few good anchorages and no near islands. The Morgan is up for sale. As much as I love her she hasn't been out of the slip for over two years. The drive to the coast is 250 miles and with the price of gas we don't visit her very often. We have a 40 mile long lake near our house and several inviting mountain lakes nearby. My wife and I have decided we want to sail or swing on the hook in a secluded cove for a night or three. In the winter we can trailer to The San Juans or Channel Islands or even Lake Havasu or Lake Mead. The opportunities are almost endless except for blue water sailing of which there is precious little of off our coast, especially for two retired people. So, we sacrifice a little performance. We don't give a rats....We will be sailing on sun filled days or swinging in tranquility with margarita filled hands while 99.9 % of the sail boats in Charleston Marina (Coos Bay) will be in their slips. Two other things; Yacht owners, racers and magazine editors in particular can be and often are an insufferable bunch of snobs. (The "p" word comes to mind!) The bigger, faster and more expensive the yacht the more insufferable they often are. The last comment; A sailboat with a flat bottomed hull and a 50 horse engine in my view is a bad compromise. You have a slow motor boat with a mast affixed to it's deck. My advice is to buy a fast motor cruiser or a sail boat or one of each. None of you really touched on the older more conventional snail sail water ballasted MacGregor 26's with dagger boards or swing keels. It's a shame they quit making them. I am going to look at one this weekend.


----------



## sailingdog

Eliduc-

I'd have to disagree with your statement that most production boat hulls today are made using a chopper gun.



> Most of the production boat hulls today are constructed of short fiberglass fibers blown in a heavy mixture of resin.


Most of the companies now know that a chopper gun makes for a heavy, weak laminate. Most of the ones I've seen in construction use cloth or roving, combined with mat. Chopper gun construction is old school, and far less common today than it was twenty years ago.

As for the sailing abilities of various McGregors. The older ones were essentially pure sailboats... and as such did fairly well IMHO. The newer ones are hybrids and really compromises in their performance as either sailboat or powerboat. The mast on the new 26 is about the same diameter as the boom on my 28' boat-which strikes me as rather pathetic. Exactly how is such a weak spar supposed to hold the sail shape in heavier winds-it doesn't.


----------



## landlockvasailor

My 2 cents is see for yourself what small trailable boats are hard to find. That could mean that they are easy to maintain, sail good, or last. One of my past boats was a used 1967 Westerly Cirus 22. I sold it in 1983. The guy still has it and sails the Mobjack Bay of the Chesapeake. On the other hand, I found a 22 ft 1989 Catalina that was not sailed and sunk on land. There was no way to bring back since the water had frozen over five winters and cracked the hull. The one I am working on now is a 1976 O'Day 22 shoal, which was dirty, had been sunk by rainwater...but after clean up and mositure testing the hull is still sturdy. 

Like said, new boats are nice..but let the other guy spend the boat units at West.

Good luck


----------



## nolatom

Is this the thread that won't die?

Started in 2001, revived in 2006, then a few months ago?

Please let it, and all Mac-26 threads, die and be given a proper burial. Then please leave them alone..


----------



## RXBOT

*114*

Please read post #114, @ U know what SD posted again at # 126


----------



## solarfry

*Mac 26 purist hatred.*

AFter reading many posts on this thread I have concluded that people that are sail purists hate the M25 on sight. They are full of prejudice against it as it being "not a proper sailboat". The owner love if just for that reason.

If I were to buy one I would listen to actual owners (making sure they were actual owners). I see this same argument betweent brands of center console motorboats. If you don't own a (contender, interpid, sea Vee) your boat i s worthless piece of trash.

To each his own.


----------



## SURV69

*Are you a "recreational" boater?*

if so, I'd say the Macgregor 26X and above are truly nice recreational boats.

Nothing wrong with recreational boating.

In fact I venture to say 99% of the boaters(other than fishing), are for pleasure.

Since it's(boating), is generally for pleasure, one should do what pleasures one's self.

If your pleasure is more purist sailing, then the Mac26X is not for you.

BUT, if you like a boat that will get you there, make you comfortable and even let you dabble in some pleasurable sailing, the Mac would definately fit the bill.

I have a Venture 25 and a Perason 26. Each has something I like, each has something I don't like.

I really like the Mac26, but I prefer the more stable Pearson.


----------



## CaptKermie

nolatom said:


> Is this the thread that won't die?
> 
> Started in 2001, revived in 2006, then a few months ago?
> 
> Please let it, and all Mac-26 threads, die and be given a proper burial. Then please leave them alone..


But I own one, a 2003 MacGregor 26M! Why should I have to die and be given a proper burial???



sailingdog said:


> As for the sailing abilities of various McGregors. The older ones were essentially pure sailboats... and as such did fairly well IMHO. The newer ones are hybrids and really compromises in their performance as either sailboat or powerboat. *The mast on the new 26 is about the same diameter as the boom on my 28' boat-which strikes me as rather pathetic. Exactly how is such a weak spar supposed to hold the sail shape in heavier winds-it doesn't.*


The mast on the 2003 and later model 26M's is much stouter than the older 26X hybrid and on mine it holds sail shape very well thank you.
I have a spare 18' section of a 26M mast that I thought someone with a larger boat might use for a boom, but I have yet to find a boat in the 800 slip marina that has a boom that stout. It is highly unlikely any 28' sailboat let alone a Telstar 28 has a boom that stout.
The Mac does have some pathetic attributes but that is not one of them.


----------



## sailingdog

CaptKermie—

This well may have been a 26X. I didn't care enough to see which MacGregor it was...


----------



## bigsarg1

I owned a mac for 6 yrs. Are you still thinking about it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*"s" model?*

Hi there,

I'm another potential mac 26 owner, and my question is about the macgregor 26s. It seems that people usually discuss the 26m or 26x, but I am interested in an early 90's 26s.

I love the idea of trailering to various locations and that is my primary reason for considering this boat.

Is this model just as questionable in it's sailing qualities? Which would be the top contenders (if any) in the 10k range trailerable sailboat?

Thanks in advance,

Greg


----------



## Gmalarkey

*Where the heck did that site go?*

This is sort of on this thread...and also not...
I am looking for information I found (by accident as usual) on the web. It was an extensive (very extensive) article, written by a gentleman that used his 26X as a blue water cruiser, had for years and wouldn't trade it for anything. Now for the life of me I can't find it again, remember his name, or the name of his boat. does anyone remember this person?


----------



## CaptKermie

*Brain Fart*

Yes I remember the guy but his name escapes me at the moment, when I remember I'll post it. I know who you mean.


----------



## cnc33voodoo

Gmalarkey said:


> This is sort of on this thread...and also not...
> I am looking for information I found (by accident as usual) on the web. It was an extensive (very extensive) article, written by a gentleman that used his 26X as a blue water cruiser, had for years and wouldn't trade it for anything. Now for the life of me I can't find it again, remember his name, or the name of his boat. does anyone remember this person?


Sorry, but anyone using a mac for bluewater cruising is not right in the head.


----------



## fendertweed

if you want a sailboat, get a sailboat; if you want a power boat, get a powerboat.

if you want a _*SAIL*_boat, this is not a good boat on which to learn to sail IMO -- -you will get far less knowledge & experience re: the nuances of what makes what happen, and how to adjust for various scenarios & conditions.

A Flying Scot or a Rhodes 19 would be a great boat to learn to sail on ... or if you want bigger, something like my Pearson 26.

But IMO the McGregors are not serious sailboats --- They are a square peg sledgehammered into a round hole, so to speak.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Uh, Oh!!


----------



## jgsteven

*Mac 26x website*



Gmalarkey said:


> It was an extensive (very extensive) article, written by a gentleman that used his 26X as a blue water cruiser, had for years and wouldn't trade it for anything.


You are probably thinking of this site:

Cruising Log of the Murrelet

I would take some of his analysis with a grain of salt, however. I find the idea of the Mac 26x and 26m to be really good -- sail when you want to sail, motor when you need to go fast or there is no wind, trailer it home to avoid split fees.

That having been said, I am not sure I would want to be in one when the winds were high or the seas large. The manufacturer site claims you can sail them in gale force winds, and even has a video up:

http://www.macgregor26.com/index/gale_2_minutes.htm

...but to me their hull form looks round and not too sea kindly, and in big winds and waves its nice to have several thousand pounds of lead sticking down below the boat (as opposed to water ballast which is, well, the same density as the ocean). For light wind as well, the sailplan is significantly smaller than a similar sized sailboat (I assume you just cut on the engine at that point).

If I didn't go into open water, for example if I was only sailing around SF bay and never going out the gate I think the Mac 26M would be ideal -- and since I *don't* go out the gate very often the boats have alot of appeal.

Regards,

Joe


----------



## nk235

Was looking around on that website and read this:

"Pleasure boats - by definition - are toys, and they are not expected to be operated outside of the bath tub environment of a small lake or bay. I do not consider Mac26x boats toys. They are recreational vessels designed specifically for ocean use with appropriate freeboard for that purpose. In addition, and unlike some sailboats sold for ocean use that have low freeboard when at rest, the freeboard on a Mac26x does not vary much when on heel under sail."

While I believe you can take any boat out into the ocean or even do enough work to beef one up so it can handle it, I don't think the Mac26x was specifically designed for "ocean use"


----------



## JomsViking

I think a warning with regards to the information on that website is in order. Heeding the advice, and following the logic on that site will get you in trouble if heading offshore. This does not mean that the Mac is not good for what it is intended at, just that what thay guy is concluding is sometimes very different from what most boat designers (and MacGregor themselves?) think is correct.
That said, I personally feel that the Mac (the new one - M or whatever) is a pathetic piece of junk, which I've told my kids never to board, not even in harbor.
This is based on observations of the few we have here, but I've been living right next to the dealer here in DK.



jgsteven said:


> You are probably thinking of this site:
> 
> Cruising Log of the Murrelet
> 
> I would take some of his analysis with a grain of salt, however. I find the idea of the Mac 26x and 26m to be really good -- sail when you want to sail, motor when you need to go fast or there is no wind, trailer it home to avoid split fees.
> 
> That having been said, I am not sure I would want to be in one when the winds were high or the seas large. The manufacturer site claims you can sail them in gale force winds, and even has a video up:
> 
> http://www.macgregor26.com/index/gale_2_minutes.htm
> 
> ...but to me their hull form looks round and not too sea kindly, and in big winds and waves its nice to have several thousand pounds of lead sticking down below the boat (as opposed to water ballast which is, well, the same density as the ocean). For light wind as well, the sailplan is significantly smaller than a similar sized sailboat (I assume you just cut on the engine at that point).
> 
> If I didn't go into open water, for example if I was only sailing around SF bay and never going out the gate I think the Mac 26M would be ideal -- and since I *don't* go out the gate very often the boats have alot of appeal.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Joe


----------



## jgsteven

*Quote from the company owner*

I was just thinking again about these boats and reading the comments here, and I think this quote sums it up well:

--
As for its seaworthiness, Roger MacGregor said, "The 26 was designed for typical small cruising boat use-inland waters and limited coastal sailing. It is too small to be a long-distance passagemaker. It won't hold enough gear and supplies, and the long-term, day-after-day motion of a small, light sailboat can be tough on the crew.

"There are thousands of these boats out there, and many have been caught in, and survived, some really extreme weather conditions, on both lakes and oceans. Like most small cruising sailboats, the 26 can handle high winds and nasty seas, but risk and discomfort levels increase dramatically in severe weather. To maximize fun and safety, most of our owners wisely keep a watchful eye on the weather and try to avoid severe conditions." 
--
Quoted from The MacGregor 26 Boat Review

Within those limits, it seems to be a great idea.


----------



## CaptKermie

*The thread that never dies*

The only thing wrong with a MacGregor is the negative elitist attitudes that always bash it, just goes to show the mentality of some sailors.
We have a MacGregor yacht club here in the PNW with well over 30 boats in the membership, there are vastly more MacGregors here than that, but these are what our club has. We enjoy many activities, including Regattas, MacRendezvous and cruises along with pot luck dinners and great comraderie. I have never met an unsatisfied owner, everyone seems to really like their MacGregor myself included. They are one of the most popularly sold sailboats of their class for very good reasons, affordable, versatile, easy to maintain, and forgiving to the beginner. I see more MacGregor sailboats than any other brand in my neck of the woods. The owners are happy with them.


----------



## celenoglu

We all have our preferences. MacGregor is not the type of sailing boat that belongs to the family. It is completely different. You may like it, but you have to know that she is in a completely different class.


----------



## cnc33voodoo

celenoglu said:


> We all have our preferences. MacGregor is not the type of sailing boat that belongs to the family. It is completely different. You may like it, but you have to know that she is in a completely different class.


Imagine joining a motorcycle club and showing up with a vespa.
Fine if you want to have fun and ride one but dont go on about how its just as good.


----------



## JomsViking

*The elitist thread*

I might be one negative elitist, but I've been around boats - motor and sail - all my life, and are also a sailing instructor in our club. Besides that I've worked on numerous boats, including rebuilding wooden boats, so while there's still much to learn, I'm able to spot an inferior vessel.
The M26 is undoubtedly in that category.

Economy? Right now and here, you could get a Folkboat with a small Honda outboard for 5k$ that is wellbuilt, and able to take you anywhere - this is a used boat, but in good condition, and will take care of you in way worse conditions than the M26. (This is the type of boat Blondie Hasler crossed the Atlantic in several times) Heck the 35 footer I own (1975 Contessa 35) was cheaper than a new M26 with a small outboard. Even cheaper than a one year old with a 9.9 HP motor is advertised at right now. These are European prices, but my guess is that the differences between the boats are the same?

So if a little knowledge is elitism, I'm an elitist.

Besides that, you seem like a really nice guy, and I'll buy you a beer anytime - honestly!

Respectfully
/Joms



CaptKermie said:


> The only thing wrong with a MacGregor is the negative elitist attitudes that always bash it, just goes to show the mentality of some sailors.
> We have a MacGregor yacht club here in the PNW with well over 30 boats in the membership, there are vastly more MacGregors here than that, but these are what our club has. We enjoy many activities, including Regattas, MacRendezvous and cruises along with pot luck dinners and great comraderie. I have never met an unsatisfied owner, everyone seems to really like their MacGregor myself included. They are one of the most popularly sold sailboats of their class for very good reasons, affordable, versatile, easy to maintain, and forgiving to the beginner. I see more MacGregor sailboats than any other brand in my neck of the woods. The owners are happy with them.


----------



## nk235

I don't think people saying what they have to say about a certain boat makes them elitists. People on here critisize far larger and ten times more expenses boats as well so it has nothing to do with stature. I personally do not like the Mac26x both for it's looks, and what it aims to be a power boat and sailboat combination designed for inland use. However if that is what someone is looking for and enjoys using, than that is great and I would never bash them for that as I have no business doing so. It is when these people such as in this website : Cruising Log of the Murrelet, act as if these boats are specifically designed as world class cruisers and recommends them to people looking for long term cruising and acts as if they are the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

When the manufacturer says the boat was designed for typical small boat use including inland waters and limited coast cruising...and then you have this wack job who makes this website and tries to convince everyone it is the ultimate blue water boat....I think that is what pisses people off.


----------



## fendertweed

CaptKermie said:


> The only thing wrong with a MacGregor is the negative elitist attitudes that always bash it, just goes to show the mentality of some sailors.


I don't begrudge the happiness of M26 owners nor do I think I'm elitist ... I just don't think they're "sailboats", they are clearly power boats with a sail, and there's a difference IMO.


----------



## NCC320

We all have slightly different objectives in boating. While the Mac26 series does not fit my objectives nor many others' objectiives, for a certain group of boaters, it exactly matches their objectives. And, apparently, that is a fairly sizeable group, otherwise they couldn't have sold so many. Not the best motor boat, not the best sail boat, but a good compromise for someone who wants a bit of both worlds (without buying two boats as I did), plans to trailer it to cover expanded areas, including lakes and coastal /near inshore waters, wants a fairly new boat of relatively simple design/construction with lots of room for a modest up front cost. Now Hunter has come out with their version, so there's interest in these boats.

Something that really bothers me, in these forums and in boating in general, is when people who have other boating objectives and different opinions trash these boats, with no regard for the feelings of those who do own them. Mac26 owners know that their boat is not built like a Hinkley, and that it's not for extended offshore boating, or that it's not some bluewater boat of a time past that has to be restored/upgraded (lots of people enjoy restoring older designs, that's ok, but others don't want to do such work). And if you are fortunate enough to own that big expensive Hinkley, or one of a host of slightly lesser boats, that's great, but don't feed your own ego at the expense of other less fortunate souls. Some years ago, I had a Kells 28, which was what I could afford and which suited my needs just fine. On my pier, there was a guy who owned a Cape Dory 36 with all the bells and whistles. If and when he'd talk with me, somewhere in the conversation, there would always be a derogatory comment about a boat like mine. It really made me feel great. We are about the same age, and I've moved on to a Catalina 320 (lots of people don't like Catalinas either) which I continue to sail, and now his Cape Dory is gone and he sails model sailboats on the nearby pond.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Review on the Macgregor. I am a Macgregor owner, have had one for about 3 years. That said I am looking to go to a bigger boat. Here is my detailed analysis for those looking to purchase a Macgregor.

The Good:

Very easy and cheap to maintain. Not a lot of costs.
Very easy to modify. You can add or modify things easily and cheaply.
You can trailer it anywhere.
Shallow draft so you can get to places most can't.
50HP engine so you can get where you need fast.
Sailing, ok, good for tooling around something like the Chesapeake Bay.
Lots of space and features: two births, galley, dinette, head.

The Not So Good

Sailing is ok at best...good for lakes, bays, and for those getting started with sailing (i.e. less then a few years experience.)
While almost impossible to flip or sink, it rocks around easily in waves.
Probably not the best if you are saiing longterm with more then one person.


In the end my experience as a newer sailer has been good with the mac. I'd recommend it for anyone who is new to sailing or has less then 5 years experience. I would also very much recommend it to anyone who wants a boat that is cheap and easy to maintain, dosen't want big bills or large expenses. No fees for haul outs, storage is cheap as it sits on a trailer. also great if you want to explore many areas....you can sail the Chesapeake one week, drive it down to the Keys the next, visit the great lakes the third, then sail to Marthas Vineyard the fourth. It's a good family expedition type boat. People even regularly sail these to the Bahamas. It's also very good for entering shallow areas and getting into secluded areas that other boats can't. Also very nice to kick on the engine and be back at the marina in a few minutes.

If you simply enjoy boating on the weekends and want some that is easy, cheap to maintain, and can go just about anywhere in sheltered waters then the mac is a good boat. If you want something for more longer term cruising, offshore sailing and rougher sailing or are very much into sailing big, then probably not. It's also good for first time sailers as these boats hold their value VERY, VERY well, and sell almost as fast as you put them up. This means that if you are newer and end up not liking it or want to upgrade within a year or so you probably wont have any trouble selling it and will probably loose little or no money on the deal.

The Macgregor is really in a class of it's own so trying to judge it based on other boats or simply throwing your nose in the air is not at all fair. It's like trying to compare a ford mustang to porche 911 or a lexus to chevy. It's right for what it is.

All that said I love the features of the mac, but am compelled to upgrade soon...in the next couple years because of the follwing reasons: Need something bigger. Need something more stable. Need something that sails better.


----------



## SSBN506

I wish they still made a 26 ft pure sailboat in the price range of the mac motor sailors. When I was new to sailing I looked at a new mac26 and liked it. but i only wanted to sail so it wasn't the perfect boat for me. I ended up buying an 80s used sailboat. But if i wanted an new sailboat could i find one in the price range of a mac and get the same size? I like my used sailboat and you can get a lot of boat for 20 to 30 the price of a new mac. I can understand why someone just getting into sail boating who wants a new boat but wants to spend less then 30 with standing head room would start at the new mac26. Maybe you can get a new 26ft sailboat for 30 or less i just don't know.


----------



## CaptKermie

cnc33voodoo said:


> Imagine joining a motorcycle club and showing up with a vespa.
> Fine if you want to have fun and ride one but dont go on about how its just as good.


Yet another nose in the air eltist attitude.
In some ways the Vespa is superior to the other motorcycles but they generally have their own Vespa club and have no desire to join the motorcycle club.
Here in the PNW we have our own MacGregor club with well over 30 boats membership.
The MacGregor is still a sloop sailboat in it's own right and is in a similar class as any other 24'-28' trailerable sloop sailboat. It is not comparable to a Vespa like a Sunfish would be.
I pulled into a very crowded bay one evening as other larger sailboats were leaving because there was no room for them. It was low tide and there was really not much room for the 30'+ sailboats leaving but I knew I could get closer to shore than they could so I cruised in closer, pulled up my daggerboard and rudders then ventured closer to the shores where there was plenty of room. Since it was low tide already I dropped anchor in about 2-3' of water and settled in for the night. 
So much for the motorcycle club.

The Mac does everything it is advertised to do and does not pretend to be something it is not even if the odd eccentric owner does try to make it so. Those that buy it are not interested in your motorcycle club, they just want to get out on the water and enjoy sailing. 
The view from the cockpit of a Mac is the same view others get from their cockpit and the sailing sensation is also similar albeit a bit corkier. I go everywhere the big boats go in the PNW at a lesser cost and faster motorsailing speed. I usually get that last available slip at the marina because I got there first. It does not cost me an arm and a leg for parts/maintenance or moorage and I can sail in shallower waters than other keel boats. I also have sailed past some of those other slower sailboats while on the same tack so I know there are slower sailboats out there. I have more room below than any other 26' boat out there and I can take on most anything the Georgia Strait can dish out with a few exceptions, I don't care for storms, but then, niether do the big boats.
Bottom line is The MacGregor is still a sailboat and always will be a sailboat no matter how many people bash it. If I had the $$ I would go out and buy a Morris 42 but still reminice over the fond memories of my 26' MacGregor.
I have seen a lot of sorry looking sailboats out there at different marinas and take pride when I look back at mine, I keep it well maintained and outfitted and it serves my purposes.
Bashing any boat be it a Mac Catalina or Hunter tells more about the person bashing than the boat they are bashing.

FWIW
I used to ride a 650 Kawasaki for a few years and never looked down my nose at smaller bikes, not even the scooters. Today I am seriously considering a Vespa for retirement because it is not only just as good as a motorcycle but economically, far superior.


----------



## cnc33voodoo

Sorry you feel that way.Im no elitist and respect you and your opinions as a fellow boater.
Truly, I believe a mac has its puposes and im sure they serve them well as I can see you and others in this thread love your boats.When i say "just as good", im referring to sailing ability.
However, as far as sailing goes I think a mac would have as hard of a time keeping up to say, a j24 as a vespa catching up to a kawasaki ninja.
I personally have never seen a mac involved in any club races or even flying a spinnaker for that matter.
People who are buying boats with sailing put first do not buy macs.
My brother has a powerboat and so do some of my freinds with boats.
They also go on about how they got to the marina or anchorage first and like to run cirlces around me when out on the water and make a point to have the bbq running and beer in hand by the time I get there.
They also anchor in 4 feet of water while im a dinghy ride from shore and are tied to the dock playing cards while im still returning in a storm.Good for them.
However, I like to sail.
I dont like the smell and sound of an engine when im in that zone.
Personally, I dont care how fast I get there because im already where I want to be.I wait all week to get on my boat,not to get somewhere and get off it.When at anchor I dont want to leave sight of my boat.
The mac has made many sailors and their families happy for all the reasons you mentioned but I truly believe that if someone wants a boat for the thrill of sailing and has learned to sail a laser or even a j boat and then sailed on a mac afterwards they would think twice.
But your absolutely right, a mac sounds like a good boat, if you buy it for the right reasons.


----------



## CaptKermie

*Motorsailing*



cnc33voodoo said:


> Sorry you feel that way.Im no elitist and respect you and your opinions as a fellow boater. _Thank You and I in return respect yours_Truly, I believe a mac has its puposes and im sure they serve them well as I can see you and others in this thread love your boats.When i say "just as good", im referring to sailing ability.
> However, as far as sailing goes I think a mac would have as hard of a time keeping up to say, a j24 as a vespa catching up to a kawasaki ninja.
> I personally have never seen a mac involved in any club races or even flying a spinnaker for that matter. _They have two versions of spinnakers_
> People who are buying boats with sailing put first do not buy macs._ I did_
> My brother has a powerboat and so do some of my freinds with boats. _I don't much care for powerboats_They also go on about how they got to the marina or anchorage first and like to run cirlces around me when out on the water and make a point to have the bbq running and beer in hand by the time I get there.
> They also anchor in 4 feet of water while im a dinghy ride from shore and are tied to the dock playing cards while im still returning in a storm.Good for them.
> 
> However, I like to sail.
> I dont like the smell and sound of an engine when im in that zone.
> Personally, I dont care how fast I get there because im already where I want to be.I wait all week to get on my boat,not to get somewhere and get off it.When at anchor I dont want to leave sight of my boat.
> _I couldn't agree more_
> The mac has made many sailors and their families happy for all the reasons you mentioned but I truly believe that if someone wants a boat for the thrill of sailing and has learned to sail a laser or even a j boat and then sailed on a mac afterwards they would think twice._ There are many Mac owners who have owned and sailed on a variety of other sailboats._But your absolutely right, a mac sounds like a good boat, if you buy it for the right reasons.


One of the most glaring examples of hypocracy I witness is the amount of sailboats out there motoring. My wife and I do several extended trips of 4-6 days each summer and once we get among the islands the winds and currents are never cooperative, not only for us but every other sailboat out there. We all motor most of the time when going from bay to bay or marina to marina because of time, current and weather constraints. Once we get to the next marina we drop the dinghy at our slip and head back out for a couple hours sail, just like the other sailors do. All of us sailors are up against the same hurdles and yes I consider myself a sailor first and foremost. 
Even though I have the HP to travel somewhat faster I rarely exceed my comfort zone which is between 3000-4000 rpm and that gets me about 6-8 knots, the exceptions being when I am late for slack tide in the passes or late making it to the next marina.
I just got my new Musclehead/Fathead mainsail this season. It has a larger roach than the oem main and carries an extra 30 sq.ft. of sail where it counts for a total of 200 sq.ft., add the 205 sq.ft. genoa and I am carrying 400 sq. ft. of canvas. (on a 26' boat) I had my first tryout with it last weekend and can say that it is a big improvement, I can really move now in those light winds we get here. Of course there are many other improvements I have and can make for sailing performance but all in good time.
I get the sails up and shut the engine down as soon as I am clear of the marina and much prefer sailing over motoring. But the sad truth is I only get to sail on weekends or when daysailing, once extended trips arrive I am in the same situation as every other sailor and reduced to motorsailing. That is just how it is out in the islands, you can get strong winds in one channel then dead calm in the next channel or winds and current going in the opposite direction you have planned and it is difficult to plan around the tides and currents. It is in these situations that the Mac shines brighter. I do get lucky though when mother nature is cooperative and facilitates me sailing to the next marina or anchorage. So what is that saying again... the journey is the destination??? oddly enough though, the sailors in my area all seem to have a destination, it is the next anchorage or marina.

Oh, BTW I do have the priviledge of sailing the magnificent San Juan Islands and beautiful Gulf Islands of the Georgia Strait in the Pacific Northwest. It is a sailors paradise during sailing season. I sail out of Point Roberts Marina, google it and eat your heart out!


----------



## Threms

*Dont be scared, the Mac is quite ok,,,,*

I have long looked at a new Mac26 from 2009. And therefore read this long thread with interest.

I am a trained sailing instructor, have had Chris Craft 27 (92) Dufour 33 (05) and Elvtrøm 1/4t, (open racing 250 KG), but I do not want to spend all the hours there are in preparation on the boat every spring and autumn.

I will not spend 2500 dollars a year on a space for the boat, up and dismantling, painting and much more, just as I was tired of having to spend 1500 dollars to insurance.

With statement here from the thread in the head, I ordered the test ride in a new Mac26.

From the outside it looks like something designed by a partially blind man whith color confusion (the blue and the high freeboard superstructure) But inside you can see that few designers have as much space from 26 feet.

It is to say the least, unsurpassed in space relative to all other 26 feet I have seen (+ / - 3 feet).

To start with we just had to try sailing characteristics of the motor, 50 hp.

It did well, but there were only 6-7 in the wind and small waves.

There after we switched off the engine and tried the famous (or infamous) sailing characteristics.

Compared to a Elvstrøm, this is comparing a VW beetle in relation to a Ferarri, so it does not help much.

Compared to a Dufour 33 (very similar to a Bavaria 33) I will not say that it is as bad as the rumor. But both of these types of boats are also Blue water boats, but yet they are tour boats. (and costs in Denmark from 150 to 170,000 dollars .compered to a new fully equipt Mac 60.000 USD)

Against the wind, It seemed to sail ok, but by a control on the GPS, you can see there is a great drift. It is expected with the type of keel. 
Momentum could be maintained at 5.5 KNT, which is nice. Wind entering from the rear, it would beat most sailboats, but we also used all the sails.

With the wind from the side, there was considerable drift, until we came up to speed, and then drift was no greater than on a modern tour sailing boat with high sides and topedo keel.

Second day I tried it, was in 12 KNT wind, a little more challenging, and the ease of construction makes it needed to quickly be put on smaller sails, otherwise it is very down on the side. It makes the side effects, that i will give some drift. Against the wind, it sailed incredibly stable, and actually with nice speed (7-9 KNT).

After that, there are several here who say it is dangerous in high winds, it should also be tested.

The owner saw some worry out when I said we had to sail in the weather, it blew 18 KNT.

And let me say it right away, it is more fun and challenging than comfortable and safe in all boats to sail in that weather.

But the little Mac26 made it incredibly beautiful, very stable boat, which due to its high sides are sensitive to the wind (just like any other modern tour boats) but having said that, I would be able to appoint many other boats

I wanted to try out the Mac26 in 18 + wind. Mac26 advantage is clearly that it will be "dancing" on top of the waves, where a modern or lead keel boat would be washed several times. The price is of course that we get lyfts bit more round and do you get seasickness, then this helps not exactly on it.

Now I have tried, tested and must then decide me.

Would I buy a Mac26 family?

+ List: 
Price 
space 
versatility 
idle cost 
opportunity to sail across Europe via trailer option

- List 
appearance from the outside 
deck not suitable for subsistence 
kitchen could be made smarter 
create room

Properties on a scale from 1-10 
50 hp engine with 3 men on board 6 
Sail with 3 men on board in different wind 4

But the little mac26 has room for much improvement opportunities in relation to the sail properties. Not least the keel, a stainless and heavier maybe 1 / 5 longer keel would do much.

Should I make the design I would have made a heavier keel was slightly shorter and was longer in proportion to length of the boat, but then it will be geeky.

Overall, Mac26 has an ok properties of a sail boat with lifting keel. Only small dinghies such as the Lazer has that type lifting keel with success, but I have not seen another boat with lifting keel and toilet, so dont try to compare.

I would buy myself a Mac 26, and realize I did not win the match race with it, but after having sailed many competitions for the last 20 years, so I would still like to take a challenge. 80% of them I've sailed against can not use their boat sails capacity more than 70% anyway, and in those cases, an experienced sailor could win over many with a Mac26.

Now, I have had fast speed boats, big 33 feet boat, fast sailing boats and has admitted that I only come out at the 2-week summer holiday and 3-6 weekends per year. Theese needs of mine, the small mac easily meet. Should I get urge to speed up on the wind power, I have always my KITE with me in the boat.

I am fluent in English speech, but not strong in writing, so I've used google to translate. It can probably be notet in the text, but I hope it is understandable.


----------



## tommays

I have seen a Mac26 out sailing a LOT this year in Northport and while its not my thing i think it sailed pretty dam good and a LOT better than i had thought it would


----------



## RedSkyAtNite

Threms, nice response and very understandable. It is for the reasons you listed that I am soon to be a 26M owner. I have very little sailing experience, so I would not be able to get the most out of a truly good sailing boat. I live close to several lakes and the ocean (the beautiful gulf islands in British Columbia, Canada), so I can take my pick of which waters to enjoy any time I want and don't have to worry about moorage fees. It is a great beginner's boat if you are new to sailing and it's a spacious cruiser (for a trailerable 26) if you're interested in just enjoying being out on the water and not trying to squeeze every last knot out of the available wind. It's great for weekend getaways in comfort and is very inexpensive compared to other boats of its size.

It is not a racing sailboat
It is not a speed boat
It IS a very versatile, inexpensive, safe and fun boat letting you get out on the water and enjoy the outdoors, which is what it's really all about.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Mac powersailer*

First, this thread seems to span many years - and 2 models of the Mac 26 powersailers. One as the 26X which went out of production around 2001/2002 and the 26M which is still in production but had several upgrades during the production process. The Mac 26X was a terrific sailor, down wind with empty balast tanks. (that is very dangerous so don't do it.) It had a fairly flat bottom much like a power boat.

The 26M has more of a V shape and is a bit more rounded. I hear it is somewhat better as a sail boat.

I have a MacGregor 19 - the precursor to the 26X. It has a very flat bottom but still sails ok. Sure, the 35-50 ft. sailboats in the ffice:smarttags" /><?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com







<ST1lace w:st="on">Chesapeake Bay sail faster than my Mac 19, but that is to be expected with a shorter displacement sailboat. My boat is still a lot of fun. I have had it heal 80 degrees so I had to hold on to the upper rail so as not to be tipped into the water. I have sailed through 3-4 ft Bay chop taking waves over the bow and spray into the cockpit. I have run it aground, and got off by simply raising the centerboard. And I have run home at full throttle on my 40 HP after realizing I was Way Late and still made it back in time to load the boat on the trailer in daylight. And I have passed power boats, and watched them do a double take and rev up and take off to catch up and pass me - can't have a sail boat passing a motor boat that is on plane!!!! </st1:City>
<st1:City w:st="on"></st1:City> 
<st1:City w:st="on">I do have to admit that space and comfort on the Mac 19 is short. Right now I sail with a local club on 30+ ft sailboats, but I still hope to upgrade my Mac 19 to a 26M - or a MagGregor 36 Cat........ </st1:City>


----------



## JomsViking

Ferry in Solent yacht rescue

Call me elitist, but I like a ship that right itself after a knockdown (and probably one that does not get's knocked down in bening conditions


----------



## CaptKermie

*The Thread that never dies!*



JomsViking said:


> Ferry in Solent yacht rescue
> 
> Call me elitist, but I like a ship that right itself after a knockdown (and probably one that does not get's knocked down in bening (Sp?):laugher conditions


The MacGregor is self righting and will right itself after a knock down, and it has positive flotation meaning that even in the event of a totally flooded cabin it will not sink to the bottom like traditional sailboats but instead will remain afloat with the deck above the water for survivors to sit on.
It will not suffer a knock down under benign conditions.


----------



## JomsViking

*But should *

So the Isle of Wight incident did not take place?

I'm not trying to bash the MacGregor, just trying to indicate that it should not be sold as a sea boat, but as in inland lake / coastal "in fair weather" cruiser, which the CE class C rating it's been given here in EU-land indicate it is? For those purposes I believe it is a great boat?
But I can still buy a used IF or MarieHolm or Vega waaaaaay cheaper than a 26


----------



## CaptKermie

In North America it is advertised and sold as just that - an inland lake or protected coastal water hybrid powersailer. This is clearly printed in the brochure. It is not advertised as an off shore blue water boat and I am not aware of any owners that would use it that way. 'Fair Weather Cruiser' suits me just fine because that is the kind of sailor I am. It is a great boat for its' intended purposes.
I do not have a clear understanding of the EU CE classifications, perhaps it is just some little hurdle that has to be circumvented in order to import the boat into EU but does not neccessarily or in reality make the Mac a bonafide class C.


----------



## MSN2Travelers

*The rest of the story ...*



JomsViking said:


> Ferry in Solent yacht rescue
> 
> Call me elitist, but I like a ship that right itself after a knockdown (and probably one that does not get's knocked down in bening conditions


It would help everybody if you researched the rest of the story before you aire out your elitist attitude in public.

This is a classic "I never wear seatbelts when driving to the corner store" story.

1) push away from the dock without filling the water ballast because I'm just going to motor across to a different yard.
2) throw a dinghy on the foredeck and don't lash it down.
3) gust of wind lifts the dinghy up against the mast, wedges it against the mast and the improvised "sail" knocks the boat down due to lack of ballast.

This is a testimate to a stupid skipper, not a fragil sailboat getting knocked down in benign conditions. This is a great boat when used in the manner and conditions it was designed for.

If you had done further research, you would have found additional pictures that show the boat floating high `n dry (mostly) with the skipper standing up on the pulpit rail waiting to be rescued.

How long will your boat float while laying on its side?


----------



## JomsViking

High and dry is the key here. It was towed in the capsized position, and did not right until the tide went out from what I've read. But I agree that it seems like a stupid skipper.
That's why I was saying that it was probably a good boat for lake/limited coastal. Í do think though, that it is a problem that the ballast does NOT automatically fill, as you're stating above that the boat is inherently unsafe without the water ballast (if not, the skipper would not be stupid)

My boat? In a knockdown at a 90 degree angle, it would float infinitely, as I do not get water intrusion at that point - further over I don't know, but the point is that it wont stay there.
Again I was NOT trying to bash MacGregors, but they are being marketed and sold here as a sea-going boat, which scares me.
AND - as I've said before - You can get a used IF for one fifth (or even less) of a MacGregor, and that would be safer and - to me - a better choice.
As for airing an elitist attitude, why oh why do you MacGregor owners use that against everyone stating their thinking? I've listened to tons of negative stuff about people with a rag and a stick, as well as being told that it is idiotic to sail an IOR design, and that I have a death wish because I singlehand - but I don't call the people I disagree with "elitist".
I really hope that we can be friends, and agree to disagree on this topic?

Respectfully
-Joms



MSN2Travelers said:


> It would help everybody if you researched the rest of the story before you aire out your elitist attitude in public.
> 
> This is a classic "I never wear seatbelts when driving to the corner store" story.
> 
> 1) push away from the dock without filling the water ballast because I'm just going to motor across to a different yard.
> 2) throw a dinghy on the foredeck and don't lash it down.
> 3) gust of wind lifts the dinghy up against the mast, wedges it against the mast and the improvised "sail" knocks the boat down due to lack of ballast.
> 
> This is a testimate to a stupid skipper, not a fragil sailboat getting knocked down in benign conditions. This is a great boat when used in the manner and conditions it was designed for.
> 
> If you had done further research, you would have found additional pictures that show the boat floating high `n dry (mostly) with the skipper standing up on the pulpit rail waiting to be rescued.
> 
> How long will your boat float while laying on its side?


----------



## MSN2Travelers

JomsViking said:


> High and dry is the key here. It was towed in the capsized position, and did not right until the tide went out from what I've read. But I agree that it seems like a stupid skipper.
> That's why I was saying that it was probably a good boat for lake/limited coastal. Í do think though, that it is a problem that the ballast does NOT automatically fill, as you're stating above that the boat is inherently unsafe without the water ballast (if not, the skipper would not be stupid)
> 
> My boat? In a knockdown at a 90 degree angle, it would float infinitely, as I do not get water intrusion at that point - further over I don't know, but the point is that it wont stay there.
> Again I was NOT trying to bash MacGregors, but they are being marketed and sold here as a sea-going boat, which scares me.
> AND - as I've said before - You can get a used IF for one fifth (or even less) of a MacGregor, and that would be safer and - to me - a better choice.
> As for airing an elitist attitude, why oh why do you MacGregor owners use that against everyone stating their thinking? I've listened to tons of negative stuff about people with a rag and a stick, as well as being told that it is idiotic to sail an IOR design, and that I have a death wish because I singlehand - but I don't call the people I disagree with "elitist".I really hope that we can be friends, and agree to disagree on this topic?
> 
> Respectfully
> -Joms


OK Joms ...

I generally try to stay out of the MacGregor wars that seem to appear on this board more than anywhere else. Your initial post, along with your self-ascribed label of "elitist" sucked me in.

Mac owners are often the target of scorn from people that know very little about the design, have never owned one or spent any time on one. I respect everybody that offers an informed opinion. I'm sick `n tired of Mac bashers that really don't know what they are talking about.

For what its worth: The Mac 26X & 26M models are hybrid powersailors. They are designed to fill a niche market and sell quite well. They are both an OK sailboats and an OK powerboat. Most owners like to keep the ballast empty while the boat is being used as a powerboat and the water ballast is supposed to be full while sailing. The designer/builder states that the ballast must be filled when under sail.

I live in central Wisconsin and have immediate access to scores of inland lakes that are fun to sail on. I have ready access to Lake Michigan and find I spend more time on the big lake than anywhere else lately. The Mac 26M was an ideal boat for my family when we bought it and has been for a number of years. I also sail solo more often than with crew aboard. (I'm retired and my wife `n sailing buddies are not.)

I also sail on a Catalina 30 and race on a Pearson Flyer. I know what my Mac lacks as a sailboat but I also know how to get the most out of her.

Hey, I would be happy to agree to disagree on this topic. Just try to know what is being talked about when you arrive at the discussion.

As a footnote to the original knockdown story ... it was also reported that the owner was planning on selling the boat and had already cancelled the insurance coverage. So was this an incident where a poor boat design was the primary factor in being knocked down or was this a really unlucky (stupid) guy that just happened to be on a boat when he auditioned for the Darwin awards.

Later friend ... My wife wants to start cruising the Great Lakes and says we need a bigger boat, one that doesn't heel as much and has a hot water shower. You know, one of those "real" sailboats that has a full kitchen in it and a grill on the back rail.


----------



## JomsViking

Paul,
Someone, somewhere within this thread called me an elitist, hence my using it again.
So the facts (as we know them now - and thanks for clearing this up with me).
1. The Mac was being motored in calm conditions
2. No water ballast - so far the owner was operating within design limits.
3. A dinghy was thrown from the foredeck, and got stuck in the standing rigging - representing, like 4 square meters, max, of additional windage?
4. The boat capsized, and did not right itself until touching ground.

IMHO the water ballast MUST fill positively immediately after the boat is in the water, as the above scenario should never ever be allowed to happen, even if the skipper forgot to lash the dinghy down - he does not seem to be an idiot, as he apparently only forgot that?

I'm NOT trying to scorn people, but the different videos and sales collateral showing a Mac in heavy weather, scares the sh.t out of me, as I've had students from the sailing school come back with the impression that they could safely sail these boats in all weather, as we do with 24' folkboats - So all I'm trying to do is learn enough to be able to help these people. My advice from what I've read and learned sofar is clear.

Good luck on the bigger boat, and fair winds 

BTW I do not have hot water nor a grill, and sailed for many years without and engine 



MSN2Travelers said:


> OK Joms ...
> 
> I generally try to stay out of the MacGregor wars that seem to appear on this board more than anywhere else. Your initial post, along with your self-ascribed label of "elitist" sucked me in.
> 
> Mac owners are often the target of scorn from people that know very little about the design, have never owned one or spent any time on one. I respect everybody that offers an informed opinion. I'm sick `n tired of Mac bashers that really don't know what they are talking about.
> 
> For what its worth: The Mac 26X & 26M models are hybrid powersailors. They are designed to fill a niche market and sell quite well. They are both an OK sailboats and an OK powerboat. Most owners like to keep the ballast empty while the boat is being used as a powerboat and the water ballast is supposed to be full while sailing. The designer/builder states that the ballast must be filled when under sail.
> 
> I live in central Wisconsin and have immediate access to scores of inland lakes that are fun to sail on. I have ready access to Lake Michigan and find I spend more time on the big lake than anywhere else lately. The Mac 26M was an ideal boat for my family when we bought it and has been for a number of years. I also sail solo more often than with crew aboard. (I'm retired and my wife `n sailing buddies are not.)
> 
> I also sail on a Catalina 30 and race on a Pearson Flyer. I know what my Mac lacks as a sailboat but I also know how to get the most out of her.
> 
> Hey, I would be happy to agree to disagree on this topic. Just try to know what is being talked about when you arrive at the discussion.
> 
> As a footnote to the original knockdown story ... it was also reported that the owner was planning on selling the boat and had already cancelled the insurance coverage. So was this an incident where a poor boat design was the primary factor in being knocked down or was this a really unlucky (stupid) guy that just happened to be on a boat when he auditioned for the Darwin awards.
> 
> Later friend ... My wife wants to start cruising the Great Lakes and says we need a bigger boat, one that doesn't heel as much and has a hot water shower. You know, one of those "real" sailboats that has a full kitchen in it and a grill on the back rail.


----------



## itatae

As an owner of a Macgregor 26C who has sailed it the length of the chesapeake bay, across Lake Erie, and throughout the florida keys, I can say something about this version of the boat. I have raced it against water balasted and non waterballasted Catalinas and Hunters and it was clearly faster when compared to cruising boats of similar size. It cant catch a J24 but I wouldnt enjoy trailering or sleeping on one of those boats either.

Traditional boat owners who complain about the macgregors are stuck within 20 miles of their dock. A trailer sailer cruises down the highway at 60 mph. You launch it where you want to. Also with no keel, the macgregor anchors in shallow water and can be beached. You never need to worry about dragging anchors or running aground. Unlike most trailersailers, you can sit up inside the boat comfortably and it is 8 feet wide and about 2200 pounds so you dont have to worry about getting a ticket trailering the boat. 

I have it down to a system. I can launch the boat in about 10-12 minutes. The rigging is light because compared to similar sized boats it is lighter and the sail area is smaller. This light rigging is wonderful. I can rig and sail the boat easily singlehandedly - this includes putting up the mast - by hand - you dont need a crank. It is easier that the 17' mobjack I used to own.

I have had this boat in lake erie in pounding weather where many others would fear to go. It wasnt comfortable but I wasnt worried about the rigging. I kept up with a full keeled 27 footer with a reefed main and working jib. No problems, and we were beating up 7 foot waves. It wasnt that comfortable, but the people in the full keeled boat werent comfortable either. 

So to the people who insist on heavy rigging and heavy keels, more power to you. but enjoy your 20 mile radius. Once a year maybe you can go farther when you get a week off. But if you like to really explore with your boat then get a macgregor. You can sail without worrying about grounding, you can beach the boat so you dont need a dinghy, and you can rig the boat by yourself so you arent swearing and sweating for an hour before you launch. And if you get the nonpower sailer version like mine, you can race it against far more expensive yachts of similar size and often win.


----------



## Mark F

I'm interested how a sailboat without a keel can sail to weather. What's the highest angle can you sail to windward?


----------



## itatae

The Macgregor 26c has a 6 foot long centerboard. It goes up inside the hull. The advantage is trailering and because the centerboard is relatively long, it does go upwind quite well - behaves like a big Dinghy. The disadvantage is that it is tender in its steering. If you have a long deep keel it is easier to keep a boat going in a straight line.


----------



## Waltthesalt

Rarely if ever is a new purchase a better deal than used epecially for what your're looking at. Boat depreciation tend to flatten out at the 5-7 year point. For the trailer sailer you're looking at you won't find much difference between new and used. With a used boat if you look around you'll find many boats with upgrades that will save you a lot.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*sailing performance vs.*

I have often heard critisism about the sailing performance of the Mac 26. How would the sailing performance compare to the Siren 17 I currently own?

It's a great little boat, fun to sail, but waaayyy too small and has no organized storage so everything ends up in a big pile in the cuddy. I also get roasted by almost anything else that has a sail except in really strong winds.


----------



## eMKay

ekmOntario said:


> I have often heard critisism about the sailing performance of the Mac 26. How would the sailing performance compare to the Siren 17 I currently own?
> 
> It's a great little boat, fun to sail, but waaayyy too small and has no organized storage so everything ends up in a big pile in the cuddy. I also get roasted by almost anything else that has a sail except in really strong winds.


Jeez this thread won't DIE!

Anyhoo I had a Siren 17 and it was slow but that was a function of the old sails not the boat. New sails would make your boat a lot faster! It has a very good SA/D ratio, it has as much sail area as my 2nd boat, an O'day 192. The O'day weighs twice as much.

I can't really comment on the sailing performance of the Mac26 as I've never been on one, I do know when I had my Siren I sailed past one or 2. Pretty popular boat around here.

Also, I have poked in and around both the Mac26 and the Hunter, neither is a very well finished boat but the Hunter seems to be better built. It's quite a bit heavier than the Mac, but it also has a puny rig. It's supposed to be a 27' boat but everything is a lot smaller and lighter than on my Hunter 27, a real 27' boat. Just looking at the rig I bet your Siren (with good sails) could sail circles around that boat.


----------



## CalebD

eMKay said:


> Jeez this thread won't DIE!


This thread will never die! The main reason is that most people do not take the time to figure out that there are 4 models of the Mac 26 ('S', 'D', 'M', 'X'). They are all similar in many ways but the main difference is that the M & X are the hybrid motorboat/sailboat models that can do 20 knots with a 50 HP engine on the transom. The other two can only handle a < 10 HP engine and the 'S' is a decent sailor in winds that are not too strong. I have sailed on the 'S' model and while it does not handle like a keel boat it can be fast and is extremely roomy down below 'tween decks - just no standing room.
I can't comment on the Hunter water ballast version(s) of the Mac as I have never been on one.


----------



## eMKay

If they don't specify, I assume they are talking about the only model they still build, or have built in the last 15 or so years, the M and X. I just checked their site, and that boat is amazingly cheap, if they also made a real sailboat for that price I would be willing to give them a little more respect. Catalina does, the Catalina 250 is similar, but a real sailboat, and more money but not a huge amount when you factor the Mac doesn't come with the engine at $20,000.


----------



## TimofBlindSquirrel

*MacGregor 26 vs.*

Wrecking Ball. I vote for the wrecking ball. My boat neighbor in Chicago had one and I went out on it once. Just once. I have sailed a ton of small boats. My advice...keep looking.


----------



## CaptKermie

This thread is so old it suffers Alzheimer's disease.
But for what it is worth, there are no shortage of boats to be assigned the 'wrecking ball' lots of junk out there and sailboats aside take a look at some powerboats since they comprise the majority of the boat market. They don't make them like they used to, they make them as cheaply as they can get away with. Go to a boat show and and just check out the latest powerboats, small or big and you will see how they cut costs.


----------



## NCC320

eMKay said:


> Jeez this thread won't DIE!
> 
> Also, I have poked in and around both the Mac26 and the Hunter, neither is a very well finished boat but the Hunter seems to be better built. It's quite a bit heavier than the Mac, but it also has a puny rig. It's supposed to be a 27' boat but everything is a lot smaller and lighter than on my Hunter 27, a real 27' boat.


Since the Hunter comparable to the Mac26 is intended to be a trailer boat, the rig is probably lighter to facilitate raising and lowering it frequently.


----------



## CaptinRedBeard

Sounds like you are a newbie like me. I've also looked into the 26m and 26x but after hearing two very different arguments like you I have decided to take another route. 

Try to partner with someone who already owns a boat. Offer to pick up a portion of the monthly fee's in trade for use of the boat. this way you will get a true idea of what it really costs to own a boat, you'll learn a lot about sailing and what you like and dislike. 

What I learned in my first year: When things get bad they get bad quick, The ocean is something to take seriously, small boats are fine for ocean passages if you are very experienced (which neither you or myself are).

I see that you are serious about researching the boats and I give you big props for being smart about it. Maybe post your area and your schedule and one of these nice sailers will show you the ropes, then you won't have to ask if the macgreggor is good, you'll be able to make your own decision.


----------



## slowpoke

*pearson 26 for sale*

have you ever looked at a pearson?, i have a1975 pearson for sale great shape, with tender,g.p.s. plotter,vhs sounder, ankor etc 9000$


----------



## sailingdog

THis is a really bad idea. This could be easily construed as chartering the boat and would have serious consequences for the owner of the boat, since chartering a boat generally requires that you have a USCG captain's license and commercial insurance. If you were to do this and had an accident, the owner might find that their insurance was invalid.



CaptinRedBeard said:


> Sounds like you are a newbie like me. I've also looked into the 26m and 26x but after hearing two very different arguments like you I have decided to take another route.
> 
> Try to partner with someone who already owns a boat. *Offer to pick up a portion of the monthly fee's in trade for use of the boat. * this way you will get a true idea of what it really costs to own a boat, you'll learn a lot about sailing and what you like and dislike.
> 
> What I learned in my first year: When things get bad they get bad quick, The ocean is something to take seriously, small boats are fine for ocean passages if you are very experienced (which neither you or myself are).
> 
> I see that you are serious about researching the boats and I give you big props for being smart about it. Maybe post your area and your schedule and one of these nice sailers will show you the ropes, then you won't have to ask if the macgreggor is good, you'll be able to make your own decision.


----------



## jhorus

sailingdog said:


> Sailinjay-
> Just so you know, it is generally considered somewhat bad form on a forum to revive a dormant thread.


I disagree. I would rather see dormant threads revived than another thread opened up about the same thing. If it's still relevant, then it's topical.


----------



## jhorus

ok that said, I am also debating a trailer sailer, and the Mac26 is high on my list. I tried sailing when I was in high school, and loved it. I always assumed the sailboats with cabins (like the Mac26) were super-expensive, so I just put it out of my mind until I discovered the website.

So now my wife and I are locked in a fierce debate: She loves the Yamaha 240SX, and I love the Mac26, and if I get the options I want on the Mac, both are about the same price!


----------



## Michael1

jhorus said:


> ok that said, I am also debating a trailer sailer, and the Mac26 is high on my list. I tried sailing when I was in high school, and loved it. I always assumed the sailboats with cabins (like the Mac26) were super-expensive, so I just put it out of my mind until I discovered the website.
> 
> So now my wife and I are locked in a fierce debate: She loves the Yamaha 240SX, and I love the Mac26, and if I get the options I want on the Mac, both are about the same price!


A Yamaha 240 vs. a MacGregor 26 is an apple and oranges comparison. The Yamaha would be fun for a short period of time, but I think the MacGregor would keep you interested in using the boat a lot longer. For one, you can actually go places, and stay overnight in the MacGregor. It's also going to handle less favorable sea conditions better. Motoring gets boring after a short period of time, but sailing can keep your interest for hours, days, years, given all the optimization you can occupy yourself with. There's much more to learn, even after years of sailing. You should also consider the cost of gas, and whether that might be a disincentive to use the boat. Jet boats really suck the gas, and it gets tiresome at 95 db of engine noise for hours.

Sometimes it is nice to get a boat on a plane, and the MacGregor can do that with a larger engine. That's something I miss with all the full keel boats I sail.

My suggestion is get her out on a MacGregor. Perhaps the dealer will give you a test run. You'll need to get a boat both of you will be happy with.

Michael


----------



## Artwerke

How bout I kick this dead horse 1 more time. I found this thread because I'm considering a Mac 26 X or M. I had a 38' Irwin , so I'm used to Elitist nitpicking, but that was a real sailboat I don't care what you say. I got laid off early in this recession, so selling the Irwin helped me weather the storm. Things are better now, I kept my old bass boat, but I can't cut the motor off, hoist the main, hear that "pop" then a quiet whoosh as it catches air, I miss that. Slip rentals, climbing that 50' mast to get the anchor light working again so I can spend the night on the hook, inflating a blow up dingy, because that beautiful CCA transom rules out Davits, or a boarding ladder, aren't missed all that much. A Mac 26 might be something I could use to let the wind push me around again. Just my $.02, Art.


----------



## PeterSailer

I sailed 1 a few years ago, i'm very sorry if there is any macGregor owners around but it's a poor sailor... The rig is ridiculously small and the boat has way too much windage.
And the water ballast thing scares the hell out of me!

I know a guy who bought one and he says that when the waves get 2 feet hight, it's too rough for him....

Over all, it's a better power boat then a sailboat.

Never sailed on the older MacGregor but they look like better sailors...


----------



## HeartsContent

Having actually owned one, I can say that I really liked the boat and had some fantastic times on it.

We did lots of small overnighters and weekends both anchoring and marina. Each year we did a week trip all around the area mixing anchoring, marinas and parks.

The list of boats that the sailing elite would claim as unworthy is long and distinguished so there's little point in going there. It's very easy to single hand and requires very little wind to get it going meaning we'd take my boat for light winds.

All sailboats motor an incredible amount - this one just does it fast! 

Like all boats, it has tradeoffs and we sold it to buy a bigger boat for more extended cruising.


----------



## Marcel D

The only fast Macgregor i have ever seen was when a buddy of mine who owns one call 6 of his 200lbs friends to come sit on the rail no water in the tanks, and sailed it like a laser. She went like hell but the tacks were fast and furious. We all had injuries buy the end of the day it was a blast i would never do again. Thats why they invented Ballast, and rail meat.


----------



## WDS123

I've been to the Mac plant a few times - the fiberglass work is top notch. It is insanely efficient for a sail boat builder, so even though the boats are value engineered to an extreme - I believe one gets good value. 

That being said - they are poor sailing vessels. 

If you want a trailer sailors that has good sailing qualities - consider a Santana 2023. Only available used


----------



## PeterSailer

I have never saw a experience sailor buy a MacGregor(at least the newer hybrid), only new sailors that didn't know better.

No offence meant to anyone here,

Pierre


----------



## ahab211

Ther are a few in our marina but they aren't out much and when they are I can sail circles around then with my C&C 24. When I see used ones selling in the mid twenties! I think Zi could get a 15 year old Catalina or Hunter and have a real sailboat. If I want a powerboat tide I'll go out in my Searay! Both of them cost Ne under $15,000 so where is the savings?


----------



## Sumner10

PeterSailer said:


> I have never saw a experience sailor buy a MacGregor(at least the newer hybrid), only new sailors that didn't know better.
> 
> No offence meant to anyone here,
> 
> Pierre


Simply not true. There are a number of guys on the MacGregor site for power sailor that have had boats in the 30-40 foot range and have been long time, long distance sailors who are at a different point in their lives and have bought a new (X or M) powersailer. They love them for their current needs. If they are happy why knock them or someone else that could maybe benifit from the boat.

We looked at them and considered the X, but went with the slightly older S that is water ballast, but a displacement hull. We bought an Endeavour 37 last year, but kept the Mac and will mostlikly have her long after we sell the Endeavour.

For our needs we still haven't seen a better boat than the Mac. How many boats can you easily haul from Utah's canyon country to Idaho, Canada, Colorado and to Florida and take trips....

Macgregor Trips-1 Index

...up to 2 months on and enjoy every minute? Can your boat do this?










If not I'm not telling you that it is a poor choice, because obviously you are happy with it,

Sum

Our 37 Endeavour --- Our 26 MacGregor --- Trips With Both


----------



## RobGallagher

You are looking for opinions.

I looked at one, brand new 26X, I was far from impressed. The very first thing I noticed was that the chainplates where such low quality stainless that they where rusting and staining the topsides.. on a brand new boat FFS.

There are other options. A hunter 260 will move along nicely with a small outboard and still be a decent "sailboat" that you can keep on a trailer. Perhaps the 26S would be another option, but, I don't have an opinion on that because I've never been on one.


----------



## PeterSailer

Like I said, no offence meant to anyone.
I'm not saying that every MacGregor owner are inexperienced sailors, I'm saying that all the one I met didn't know much about sailboats when they bought the boat.

We all have our own needs when it comes to sailboat, if your happy with your MacGregor then good. I'm a big fan of steel sailboats, i know that most people wouln't like a 36 steel footer displacing 17 000lbs(frameless steel sailboat), but I don't give a s**t because thats is exactly what *I *want...

After all, this forum is made to express our opinions right?

Cheers

Pierre


----------



## Sumner10

PeterSailer said:


> .I'm not saying that every MacGregor owner are inexperienced sailors, I'm saying that all the one I met didn't know much about sailboats when they bought the boat..


What I read was...



PeterSailer said:


> I have never saw a experience sailor buy a MacGregor(at least the newer hybrid), only new sailors that didn't know better.


I was just expressing the fact that experienced sailors have bought one.

You are right that MacGregors have introduced thousands of people to sailing including Ruth and I. We are still far from experienced but totally happy with our choice just like thousands of MacGregor powersailors are happy with theirs,

Sum

----------------------------------
Our 37 Endeavour --- Our 26 MacGregor --- Trips With Both


----------



## PeterSailer

I'm sorry, the way I wrote it, it does look like i'm saying all MacGregor owners are inexpericenced but what I really meant to say is that i never met one that is experienced but I know there has to be some experienced guys out there sailing on MacGregors.


----------



## HeartsContent

It would probably be honest to say that your lack of experience has contributed to a very narrow perception of the sailing world. 

There are inexperienced boaters of every ilk and no platforms are exempt.

These threads just seem to come alive with people that have no experience with a Macgregor making statements about one. The same ignorance tends to be focused on Hunters and then expands to all production boats ... It's too bad as there is no value in these statements and they tend to confuse people trying to research.

As most knowledgeable people will state, the Macgregor 26M is a unique hybrid boat. It does what it does very well but as with every boat, there are trade offs.

Here's some stats on the 26M I owned:

Top motoring speed: 17 knots (60 eTec)
Cruising motoring speed: 11-13 knots
My top sustained sailing speed 7.3 knots 
Cruising speed ~6 knots
Beating ~5 knots

Medium winds is where this boat is really happy: 8-14knots - it will still sail in 4-8 knots. It doesn't take much wind to find 5.5 knots and good winds will let you cruise at ~6 knots. This boat is tender as it is water ballasted. What this means is that it has a quick initial movement and then it stabilizes. I ran with a C&C 30 in some decent winds ~20 knots and he was having lots of stability trouble nearly broaching - guess he didn't know when to reef! 

Off the wind, this boat is fast. That's because it weighs very little. I have caught and passed lots of bigger boats reaching.

I find the "it doesn't point" rhetoric to be yet another sign of the posters inexperience. When you have a 60hp engine, you don't have to sail to windward to get where you are going. If you want to point, you will need a boat with a deep fin keel. That pretty much eliminates it as a light weight trailer sailor and probably 90% of the boats out there. 

To close this out, I have never met a "real sailor" that actually hates this boat. The "real sailors" found my 26M quite interesting and were surprised by the space inside and storage. Once they sailed on it, they all commented that it sailed way better than they expected.

It really helps when people with actual experience comment.


----------



## dlandersson

There really isn't a Mac 26.

There IS a Mac 26D, 26S, 26X, 26M


----------



## dlandersson

*Re: Don't hate me for the revival*

The 26X and 26M have full headroom. 

26X has a bigger cockpit, the 26M has a bigger cabin.


----------



## mac26m

Today, after so many years the MacGregor 26M what has opponents in the category?


----------



## Aaron42

I have been thinking about getting one. There's a small lake about 15 minutes from my house where I keep my current boat in a slip and a much larger lake about 45 minutes south. There are 5 other large lakes within driving distance of my house that I would enjoy boating on. Is there a better option for something I can comfortably stay on for the weekend that I can also trailer easily?


----------



## SHNOOL

s2 7.9, but you cannot waterski behind it. But it does surf, and sails REALLY well, even upwind


----------



## HeartsContent

Had one and every time we see one, it brings back great memories. It was easy to trailer, easy to sail and required very little wind to get it moving nicely. It was a great fit at the time and kicking on the engine to cruise at 13 knots meant we were able to make weekend trips work with our teenager's schedule.

Now we cruise our 36' sailboat to the Keys and Tortugas as it meets our needs for two week cruises. Next, I suspect around 45' for much longer cruising.

Happiness is having the boat that meets your needs.


----------



## dlandersson

There are a few Tattoo 26's. A few Hunter 26's and Hunter Edge, the Odin, an Oz knock-off. They all tend to be few in number.


----------



## SHNOOL

Tattoo = MacGregor.

If you are buying a Mac, this is the one you want.


----------



## Aaron42

Looks like it might be a bit tough to trailer....


----------



## SHNOOL

Aaron42 said:


> Looks like it might be a bit tough to trailer....


You know you guys are never happy 

Someone said EVERYTHING is trailerable. I'd like to NOT be stuck behind that going down the road.


----------



## Fred Cox

I hope this thread is still active: I am considering a Mac 26M, presently available in pristine shape at a bargain. I am a life-long small boat sailor; I have been driving a Corsair F242 folding trimaran for 21 years. It is still blazing fast but at age 72 I don't have the muscle I used to and my wife is less accepting of bruises and rope burn that come with speed, and she is really done with the puptent-like interior below. I think I'll be able to keep sailing longer with my best friend if I downshift to something with more amenities and fewer strings to pull.

Who else has done this, and how has it worked out? Are the 26Ms stable at anchor? Is the heel tolerable in a breeze? Accepting the constraints of high freeboard windage, wheel vs. tiller and limited performance, is it still fun to sail one? Do sailing upgrades (bowsprits, spinnakers, squaretop mainsails, etc.) give justifiable improvement? 

I adore my little rocketship but I want to keep sailing forever, and it is time to step back a little. Has anyone done this, and how did it work out for you? Thanks in advance.

Fred Cox
Phoenix AZ
Corsair F242, hull #76 "Preshusss"


----------



## solarfry

I think you are not used to monohull heeling. I would suggest a cruising catamaran with roller furling jib and main. The 26 with water ballast is a fine vessel. Over 10,000 were sold, attesting to it's robust construction and sailor appeal. She is fast with ample headroom and conveniences compared to a 24' Corsair. But she is a different animal. Not as fast. No matter what you do unless you power, she will never be as fast or bruising.

Beware of opinions by people that do not own one. There are a lot of them around waiting to voice an opinion on the MAC 26X but have never owned one. It is the way of asking for help on the internet. A lot of salesmen trying to sell you something else and telling you that what you want is crap. Must be a lot of people that have lousy reading comprehension. :ship-captain:


----------

